# 05/06 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: On the Road to 'Double or Nothing'



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

MJF & Wardlow to attack Moxley at the end of his match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shotgunning Mox vs. MJF on to DON would be dumb.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I still think it'll be Mox/Jericho at DoN2. Either way with only a few weeks left we should have at least a couple of matches announced. The only match we have so far is Cody/Archer.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Street Fight is gonna be fire. I can see Omega and Guevara doing some crazy shit.

I freaking miss Hangman Page and PAC though. Sucks they can't be there. Them being quarantined left 2 gaping holes in the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show looks very very good.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Really looking forward to this week's Dynamite.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cody apparently teasing some "surprises" for the show.









Suprises Teased For This Week's AEW Dynamite Episode


AEW Executive Vice President Cody Rhodes is teasing surprises for this week's AEW Dynamite episode on TNT.As noted, AEW will return to live TV from…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Is the show back at Daily's Place? JR and Tony are driving to Jacksonville from Atlanta.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Let's hope for some DoN hype. Apart from Archer and Cody, what else? Understandable because of the current circumstances, but it's time.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> Let's hope for some DoN hype. Apart from Archer and Cody, what else? Understandable because of the current circumstances, but it's time.



Ive seen people murmuring about Hardy vs. Jericho in a cinematic style thing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ive seen people murmuring about Hardy vs. Jericho in a cinematic style thing.


ah yes, forgot that one. Reckon that will be announced tomorrow.

But what is Moxley doing? fuck all. They should've held a #1 contender battle royal with whoever's available. Moxley vs Omega in a _sanctioned_ match would be nice. I agree that they should not shotgun Mox vs MJF btw. What a waste of a match that could do with a proper build.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> ah yes, forgot that one. Reckon that will be announced tomorrow.
> 
> But what is Moxley doing? fuck all. They should've held a #1 contender battle royal with whoever's available. Moxley vs Omega in a _sanctioned_ match would be nice. I agree that they should not shotgun Mox vs MJF btw. What a waste of a match that could do with a proper build.



I saw one guy on reddit say they should do Mox vs. Wardlow. Eh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Even if they wanted to build Mox vs MJF, they can't because MJF is stuck in NYC. And 3 weeks is not enough time for a Mox/MJF program. Jericho seems to be moving on to Matt Hardy. I say use tomorrow night's match with SCU's Kazarian to build up to a Moxley vs Scorpio Sky match. Thats probably what they're trying to do honestly. They have been building him up lately with video packages. Just have him do the job for Moxley and look good at the same time. Sky can take the loss but I dont think Wardlow can. But save the MJF program for when crowds are back.

I think DON will be:

Moxley vs Scorpio
Cody vs Lance Archer
Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara III
Matt Hardy vs Chris Jericho
Kenny Omega and Hangman Page vs Best Friends
Britt Baker vs Nyla Rose vs Hikaru Shida
Brodie Lee & Evil Uno vs Jurassic Express (maybe)
15-minute MJF segment, then have him sit ringside during Moxley match talking shit on commentary. At the end of match have Wardlow kill Mox.

I think this is probably the card we are looking at. Weak main event and low buy rates most likely but what are they gonna do with shit being the way it is? Just overbook the main event so its entertaining and make Cody vs Archer a blood bath with Jake the Snake at ringside.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Could whip up Moxley vs Brodie Lee, since they have some history


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Moxley vs MJF would probably be a 2-3 PPV feud anyways, with MJF getting the first win.

I agree that ideally you'd like to do that feud in front of a live crowd with a longer build, but who knows how long they'd have to wait for the ideal scenario.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I saw one guy on reddit say they should do Mox vs. Wardlow. Eh.


god hope not



prosperwithdeen said:


> Even if they wanted to build Mox vs MJF, they can't because MJF is stuck in NYC. And 3 weeks is not enough time for a Mox/MJF program. Jericho seems to be moving on to Matt Hardy. I say use tomorrow night's match with SCU's Kazarian to build up to a Moxley vs Scorpio Sky match. Thats probably what they're trying to do honestly. They have been building him up lately with video packages. Just have him do the job for Moxley and look good at the same time. Sky can take the loss but I dont think Wardlow can. But save the MJF program for when crowds are back.
> 
> I think DON will be:
> 
> ...


card's pretty decent, but will these guys all be at DoN? Hangman for example hasn't been on TV since lockdown. Same with Dark Order. 


Geeee said:


> Could whip up Moxley vs Brodie Lee, since they have some history


I want them to protect Brodie as much as possible. I'd probably feed him someone like Darby Allin or someone from SCU.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> god hope not
> 
> 
> card's pretty decent, but will these guys all be at DoN? Hangman for example hasn't been on TV since lockdown. Same with Dark Order.
> ...


If that is the card they are going with, hopefully they can manage to get Evil Uno and Hangman out at least


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

All aboard the hype train.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DON will be Jericho v Matt I think

not sure who Mox faces with this short build

maybe throw Sammy to the wolves? Would be a good match, just not the main event


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I am looking forward to Frankie Kazarian Vs Jon Moxley and I was looking forward to the tag until they put a random gimmick on it. Was this one announced as a street fight last week? If so I didn't notice but I feel like they need to just build to these things. 

For example. regular tag this week maybe it breaks down into a big out of control brawl, referee calls for a disqua-oh wait they don't do that in AEW...um...maybe the match somehow gets thrown out or the heels cheat to beat the babyfaces and we come back a week or two from now with the street fight stipulation or better yet save it for PPV and try sell some units off the match.

Cody/Janela doesn't do anything for me.



El Hammerstone said:


> Cody apparently teasing some "surprises" for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dislike that he does this. Now people are expecting something so if The Revival march out on TV it isn't as exciting and is expected. No need to promote your surprises, Cody.



optikk sucks said:


> View attachment 85961
> 
> All aboard the hype train.


So now we are meant to take The Inner Circle seriously again as tough guys who are coming to put the AEW roster on notice when for the past 3 weeks they've been goofy as hell on TV? This makes close to zero sense.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The weird thing with all of this is that there is no suitable challengers for Mox at the moment. I do think things would have been at least somewhat different had they been able to do the Blood & Guts match and maybe people could move on from that. Maybe you do a Jericho rematch at Double or Nothing after taking time to build it.

But as of now, Jericho has been doing commentary and mainly feuding with Matt Hardy. Kenny is doing the tag team thing. Hangman is doing the tag thing. Cody can't challenge for the title. PAC is probably stuck in the UK and hasn't been built up anyways. MJF has been gone.

So, who is there really? Darby? Brody? For one reason or another, this was the worst time for AEW to be forced to do these empty arena shows. Obviously the virus is bigger than any wrestling show but before they had to stop doing shows with fans, AEW was building some consistent positive momentum.

All that said, I look forward to the tag match this week. Sounds just crazy enough to work.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They have no shortage of villains to work with Mox. The best option is PAC, but he has been gone for weeks because of coronavirus. If Pentagon can travel, he would be a good option.

Maybe they need to do a three-way for the world title at DON to increase the perceived possibility that Mox is in danger: Mox vs Allin vs Pentagon


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> They have no shortage of villains to work with Mox. The best option is PAC, but he has been gone for weeks because of coronavirus. If Pentagon can travel, he would be a good option.
> 
> Maybe they need to do a three-way for the world title at DON to increase the perceived possibility that Mox is in danger: Mox vs Allin vs Pentagon


Mox already beat him with one eye. Unfortunately, PAC has no chance of ever being seen as a Main Eventer in AEW after that burial..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yah, Pac or Pentagon is a good shout

even Rey - you need somebody that can handle a loss


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mister Sinister said:


> *They have no shortage of villains to work with Mox.* The best option is PAC, but he has been gone for weeks because of coronavirus. If Pentagon can travel, he would be a good option.
> 
> Maybe they need to do a three-way for the world title at DON to increase the perceived possibility that Mox is in danger: Mox vs Allin vs Pentagon


They do?

Keep in mind, Mox is their World Champion. The stuff he’s involved in should feel like the biggest deal on the show or one of the biggest deals on the show.

Like I’ve said, Omega, Hangman, Cody are not options, and the Jericho feud fizzled out. PAC? Let’s make this clear, PAC is awesome. But has he been built as a guy who could believably beat Mox for the World Title? No. He lost to Mox who only had use of one of his eyes. He lost the feud to Omega. They protect him enough so he can look good putting over other bigger stars. That does not make for a compelling World Title feud.

And then if we look at other villains, Brodie is still developing this new character. Pentagon is nowhere near being a World Title challenger at the moment and honestly hasn’t been that impressive in AEW. Archer could work but he’s working with Cody.

The one name who might work is MJF but they’ll have to start building that as soon as they can and even that feud feels like it’s too soon.

For me there is a difference between having a fun feud and having a feud worthy of the World Title. Feuds against guys like PAC, Darby, or Pentagon would be fun. But they are not compelling World Title feuds because none of those guys have been built to that level. Could they be one day? Absolutely. But that hasn’t happened yet. And if AEW only has 4 PPVs a year, their World Title matches need to feel like big deals. And the matches you’re suggesting just don’t feel like big deals.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Cody apparently teasing some "surprises" for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This doesn't surprise me. 

Its live and going up against a Takeover level NXT show.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ill probably watch this one because they seem to have an actual roster turning up to this.

If i get another week of the fucking best friends or kip sabian


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> This doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Its live and going up against a Takeover level NXT show.


Every few weeks you guys say the NXT show is Takeover level and it's never even close.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Every few weeks you guys say the NXT show is Takeover level and it's never even close.


Any proof?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Any proof?


Yeah, go through my post history laughing at AEW fans using the excuse every few weeks. It's said often so the show has a ready made excuse for losing viewers. Plus having a World Title match isn't what makes a Takeover event.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, go through my post history laughing at AEW fans using the excuse every few weeks. It's said often so the show has a ready made excuse for losing viewers. Plus having a World Title match isn't what makes a Takeover event.


They kept Charlotte off the MiTB card (and removed her from all of shows promotion) so she can defend her title against Io on an episode of NXT instead. Cole vs Velveteen is Takeover worthy. Kross and Scarlett debut.

But sure, find a post of mine stating that every week is a Takeover type show over at NXT though. I don't even watch the show nor know the card most weeks.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> They kept Charlotte off the MiTB card (and removed her from all of shows promotion) so she can defend her title against Io on an episode of NXT instead. Cole vs Velveteen is Takeover worthy. Kross and Scarlett debut.
> 
> But sure, find a post of mine stating that every week is a Takeover type show over at NXT though. I don't even watch the show nor know the card most weeks.


Excuses.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Kross and Scarlett debut is far from takeover worthy.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Kross and Scarlett debut is far from takeover worthy.


Yeah, it's ALL IN worthy. What a shame they signed elsewhere.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Excuses.


So you can't find a post then?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Kross and Scarlett debut is far from takeover worthy.


Fucking Jaxson Ryker was Takeover worthy apparently. I'm sure Kross is. Or do you think it's coincidence they debut him on this particular show?

Its the 3rd time in 12 months that a world title has been defended on TV. Its a pretty big deal. So is Charlotte/Io who, for some people, is a pretty big match, that probably warrants a PPV stage. 

You may not want to think it's Takeover worthy, but it's probably their biggest TV event this year. 

Which is why my point was that I wasn't surprised that NXT put this show out and AEW made sure they were live on the same day so they could perhaps have some surprises and give off an "anything can happen" vibe. It's not coincidence.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> So you can't find a post then?


I was obviously never talking about you specifically. "You guys" implied AEW fans and AEW fans often say they're going against a Takeover card when they're simply going against an NXT card.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Fucking Jaxson Ryker was Takeover worthy apparently. I'm sure Kross is. Or do you think it's coincidence they debut him on this particular show?


Movie star Jaxson Ryker? Pretty big deal. Also yes, putting Killer Kross on TV is a natural progression after having him in vignettes and attacking superstars backstage. Why do you think he's debuting this week? Some AEW conspiracy I imagine.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> I was obviously never talking about you specifically. "You guys" implied AEW fans and AEW fans often say they're going against a Takeover card when they're simply going against an NXT card.


So you are referring to AEW fans as third person. Do you not consider yourself a fan, even though you “enjoy 1h of AEW”?
Lmao.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Every few weeks you guys say the NXT show is Takeover level and it's never even close.


I don't know why anyone would need to make excuses. AEW beats NXT in ratings almost every week. 

TBH I think a lot of people watch both shows and so when someone says an NXT show is "Takeover Level" it's probably a measurement of their own excitement for the episode more often than not.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I don't know why anyone would need to make excuses. AEW beats NXT in ratings almost every week.
> 
> TBH I think a lot of people watch both shows and so when someone says an NXT show is "Takeover Level" it's probably a measurement of their own excitement for the episode more often than not.


I don't watch NXT - I'm just looking at their card. 

Or do they regularly throw away high level debuts and top title matches on their weekly TV show?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm calling Dax and Cash debuting tonight. No reason to hold them off to wait for a crowd. If Bucks are still staying in California for the time being, then quick and easy way to jumpstart Tag Division and holding off Bucks vs Revolt feud for a crowd down the line. 

Revolt vs Hangman/Omega at DoN II will sell a lot of PPV buys.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

FTR time tonight? No need for a big pop as they're heels, no matter how nice it'd be personally for them. Surely thats a super heely move to debut on a empty arena show as they don't care about the fans 💁‍♂️


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

> IATSE 115 (International Alliance of Theatrical Stage Employees) noted on Facebook that a COVID-19 Rapid Test was given to every stagehand, road crew, venue staff and talent before they were allowed to enter the venue. The work began at Daily's Place on Tuesday.
> 
> "We reopened with AEW-All Elite Wrestling SAFELY at Daily's Place Amphitheatre today [Tuesday]. A COVID-19 Rapid Test was given to every stagehand, road crew, venue staff and talent before entering the venue. Portable wash stations, hand sanitizer stations, mandatory masks covering, social distancing (especially at breaks) at all times. We didn't ask to be the first but we are and we are working to keep it SAFE! #iatse115 #unionstrong #returntoworksafely," wrote IATSE Chapter 115 on Facebook.


So looks like every person entering the site will have one of those rapid tests - essential service and all right?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Revolt debuting with no crowd would be kind of fitting. 

Their gimmick is not flash. Them just getting in there and fucking people up or making a statement and getting out of there works.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Every few weeks you guys say the NXT show is Takeover level and it's never even close.


I mean, I agree with you, but tonight is a pretty stacked NXT show tbh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I don't watch NXT - I'm just looking at their card.
> 
> Or do they regularly throw away high level debuts and top title matches on their weekly TV show?


Fair enough. Neither do I. At the very least, if both shows are stacking up, it only benefits fans of both.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Fair enough. Neither do I. At the very least, if both shows are stacking up, it only benefits fans of both.


Agreed. 

That's what I'd hoped from both companies. Making each show the best it could be so wrestling fans can enjoy it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> They do?
> 
> Keep in mind, Mox is their World Champion. The stuff he’s involved in should feel like the biggest deal on the show or one of the biggest deals on the show.
> 
> ...


This is why I'm thinking they run with Scorpio Spy as a result of whatever happens with Kazarian tonight. Just let it be an underdog story for Sky. Then overbook the match at DON so that it feels big even though its still a midcard level feud. They have been building him up as such with the video packages the last couple of weeks. Sky can take the loss, but having Moxley feud with MJF or beat guys like Brodie or Wardlow is not the right move at the moment. They should have been building toward Mox/Jericho 2 but they opted to run with Broken Matt for Jericho.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Any idea if they are gonna film as much content as they can again?
Just in case recording live is withdrawn again over the next few days/week(s)

Janela looking ripped btw!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

am expecting a slight ratings boost for this show. I hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There’s a thread for talking NXT a couple of clicks away

tonights AEW show is gonna be epic


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’s a thread for talking NXT a couple of clicks away
> 
> tonights AEW show is gonna be epic


Expecting any debuts/returns (apart from those advertised)?

I think we will get a Revolt teaser.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

ABH-22 said:


> FTR time tonight? No need for a big pop as they're heels, no matter how nice it'd be personally for them. Surely thats a super heely move to debut on a empty arena show as they don't care about the fans 💁‍♂️


It might be better for them to not get a pop on their debut, honestly. Establish them as heels and hopefully when crowds return they just get heat.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I’m interested in seeing what direction MJF goes tonight. He hasn’t really do e much since Revolution because Cody became involved with Archer and then, of course, the pandemic took over everything.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, go through my post history laughing at AEW fans using the excuse every few weeks. It's said often so the show has a ready made excuse for losing viewers. Plus having a World Title match isn't what makes a Takeover event.


you seem to mix up excuses and reasons.

aew could lose to nxt this week because nxt has a stacked card.

That isn’t an excuse that is a reason, the reason for this is because aew wouldnt have offered as good a show on paper as nxt, so again not an excuse, a reason.

an excuse would be if you said it’s because the news is dominating the tv, Or that the arena is empty that would give the idea that they lost due to something out of their control.

so if nxt wins tonight it will be because they have a stacked takeover card which looks more attractive than dynamite who have also stacked their card but probably not quite as well, that’s the reason,not excuse.

now once you’ve given that reason you can assess what you can do about it, and judging on the past aew won’t have to do a lot, because nxt regularly win when they do this but they soon lose again a week or two later.

just to help you.

A *reason* is when you own something — a problem, a solution — to justify your actions, whether positive or negative. An *excuse* is when you give up ownership of a problem or solution.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Expecting any debuts/returns (apart from those advertised)?
> 
> I think we will get a Revolt teaser.


they haven’t been shy about teasing them on BTE

they might even debut

but DoN is too close for a match of them and YB

maybe they crush Private Party first?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they haven’t been shy about teasing them on BTE
> 
> they might even debut
> 
> ...


That would actually be a good shout for DoN.

we are gonna get the war games match before anything else IMO. elite vs IC needs to happen first. There’s enough tag teams for them to roll through.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

100% - blood and guts needs to be over with

then we can get to YB v FTR

i’ve a feeling we’re gonna be seeing YBs at their glorious douchiest


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258157230949634050Look at those WWE fanboy replies smh


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like this was announced.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258154890284728320Archer needs to destroy this NPC like he did Dustin.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> am expecting a slight ratings boost for this show. I hope I'm not wrong.


To be fair, last week was mostly loved by critics so hopefully that mixed in with this being live should see a boost. 

Here's hoping it's a good show.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258157230949634050Look at those WWE fanboy replies smh


They have become unhinged. One of them called her a traitor


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> Looks like this was announced.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258154890284728320Archer needs to destroy this NPC like he did Dustin.


That's the right match to book after last week. Hopefully QT gets killed like you said.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258157230949634050Look at those WWE fanboy replies smh


people are weird man - you can’t like something without some douche trying to convince you not to like it

does my head in - what a weirdo fucking sad way to live


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

QT vs Murderhawk was announced on the Road To..., with Marshall going to see DDP about getting some swag and confidence. Sorta strange if they just get him murked by Archer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

And now, for the news that anybody with 2 braincells could see

especially read the last part of the article









Kenny Omega Explains His Plan for a Slow Rise to AEW Stardom


Kenny Omega hears the criticisms that his portrayal thus far in AEW doesn’t match his sterling reputation, but he insists its part of a long-term plan.




www.si.com


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And now, for the news that anybody with 2 braincells could see
> 
> especially read the last part of the article
> 
> ...


“I want to be a true, all-around, real ‘best in the world’ performer,” said Omega. “That means singles matches, tag matches, mixed tags, battle royals, you have to be able to do it all. With AEW, I’ve been allowed the creative freedom to develop myself as more of an all-around performer. "

I hope he realizes that also means promos.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m here for Omega and Broken Matt mainly. Hope not to be disappointed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow I forgot they had an actual opening!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I will miss Jericho on commentary but so great to hear JR's voice again. Makes it really feel like business is going to pick up tonight.

EDIT: And then Jelly killed that feeling heh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


From the looks of it, that is how he has been spending his quarantine time.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So, uh, where is this supposedly ripped Joey Janella I've been hearing about?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> So, uh, where is this supposedly ripped Joey Janella I've been hearing about?


Probably a misquote. He probably just ripped his pants.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The homie Janela!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"We're practicing social distancing" as folk stand way less than 6ft apart lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is this live tonight, not taped?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Is this live tonight, not taped?


Yes, live.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I heard rumours wrestling events will allow 25% capacity in certain cities very soon?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We got some great noise with this crowd!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Overdramatized Cody with a random, out of place, and out of sequence moonsault off the stage onto Janela.

And now Cody makes a dumb, “I’m mad!!” face.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Having wrestlers act as the crowd makes such a difference.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I like Janela, but I can see why folk call him shit lol. He's making Cody look awful in this match


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Janela looks related to jungle boy


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I heard rumours wrestling events will allow 25% capacity in certain cities very soon?


Some states have announced 25% capacity in restaurants and other stores. I have not heard anything like that about sports, but it is possible some state here announced it. Sounds like something Florida would do.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Janela looks related to jungle boy


He looks like what would happen to Jungle Boy if he ate at Golden Coral every day for a year.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I really did not miss Excalibur he can fuck off forgood


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I am so glad they are allowed to have some fans again, we're finally getting back to watchable wrestling.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Janela looks related to jungle boy


I did confuse them early on 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> I really did not miss Excalibur he can fuck off forgood


Replace him with Jericho.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The heels in the audience are obeying social distancing guidelines better than the faces. I find that funny.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I thought that was a pretty decent match, but yeah I agree that Jenela needs to start hitting the gym of he's going to be taken seriously.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Way too competitive match with Jelly. It reminds me of his match against Kenny on Dark, which was way better though.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

First time in a while they played the intro for Dynamite.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Well I was watching now it’s time to turn it off don’t feel like watching disgusting Rose


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Decent match, went on a tad bit too long but good dominant win for Cody


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> The heels in the audience are obeying social distancing guidelines better than the faces. I find that funny.


faces are idiots who want to have fun together, heels are selfish and care about themselves and don't wana risk it but wana still enjoy the show.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Disgusting Rose is an instant channel changer


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> So, uh, where is this supposedly ripped Joey Janella I've been hearing about?


I think we've been catfished.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

It’s time for a new champion to rise in a AEW


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I wish Nyla would practice social distancing, by staying the fuck home...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> So you are referring to AEW fans as third person. Do you not consider yourself a fan, even though you “enjoy 1h of AEW”?
> Lmao.


You'd do better if you stopped trying to catch me out by attempting to weirdly twist my words to mean something else. I'm an AEW fan, but I'm one of those fans that actually want it to get better, unlike some of you who are willing to settle for mediocre bullshit.


----------



## MachoMan87 (Sep 12, 2016)

Nyla Rose fucking sucks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Riho... :sadbecky


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Replace him with Jericho.


I am going to miss Jericho on commentary. If Sugar Dunkerton doesn't change his name to Pineapple Pete after all that I'm going to be sad.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

scshaastin said:


> It’s time for a new champion to rise in a AEW


Men’s or women’s ?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Janela really shouldn't be on a show like Dynamite in a 10 minute match with a top guy. Demeanor and offense and selling isn't even bush league.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF with a Burberry mask. Only MJF.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least that was short.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good promo from MJF


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am sad we will never get to see MJF and Piper go back and forth on the mic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That music sucked lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


It was...odd...MJF is there live but did a pre-recorded promo saying he would be back next week...


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Great promo from MJF.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Top notch video editing. 

not


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> It was...odd...MJF is there live but did a pre-recorded promo saying he would be back next week...


Maybe they meant "in action" rather than ringside.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF with an awesome promo, flowed perfectly


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> It was...odd...MJF is there live but did a pre-recorded promo saying he would be back next week...


I think it will be live every second week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CoverD said:


> Maybe they meant "in action" rather than ringside.


It was just weird they would not have had him deliver it live since he was there. Just weird to have him ringside watching his own promo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess Shawn Spears is screwing Cody at DON lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Men’s or women’s ?


I was quoting the women’s promo video. however the current champ is a Man so yeah I guess a man could wrestle for it if they wanted


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Were getting Spears vs Cody again? 

because it was so fucking great the first time


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Moxley not at the top of the hour? Hopefully this means he will have a promo after the match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Kaz is looking goood


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

MJF/Jungle Boy at Don seems pretty random, obviously he wins, but I was expecting something better tbh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is there a way to vote for neither against those two movies?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Does Moxley seriously have a goddamn shirt with a skull on it?

Way to completely rip off your gimmick.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> MJF/Jungle Boy at Don seems pretty random, obviously he wins, but I was expecting something better tbh.


MJF beat him a couple of months ago via cheating so unfinished business and logically should probably be in a undercard match after missing weeks of action.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> you seem to mix up excuses and reasons.
> 
> aew could lose to nxt this week because nxt has a stacked card.
> 
> ...


English teacher here. When it's used before the event even happens it is an excuse made by some AEW fans explaining why AEW won't do as well as expected. The *reason* is because NXT has the better card. The *excuse* is NXT intentionally puts on a Takeover card on AEW's first live show back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Were getting Spears vs Cody again?
> 
> because it was so fucking great the first time


When? And why?


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> English teacher here. When it's used before the event even happens it is an excuse made by some AEW fans explaining why AEW won't do as well as expected. The *reason* is because NXT has the better card. The *excuse* is NXT intentionally puts on a Takeover card on AEW's first live show back.


What does you being an English teacher have to do with it.

there isn’t an excuse, nxt might do better because they have a really good takeover card. Simple as that.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Kaz should be a singles guy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wasn't Luchasaurus vs Wardlow in a Lumberjack match booked before COVID? That was random as hell too - I assume they're going to start up a thing between all parties there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I hate the stand there and trade shots spot


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> What does you being an English teacher have to do with it.
> 
> there isn’t an excuse, nxt might do better because they have a really good takeover card. Simple as that.


It means I have an understanding of words and how they're used, obviously. Many people have used NXT as an excuse since AEW's debut and them putting on a good show just because it's AEW's first live show back is 100% an excuse. Simple as that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I've never liked Frankie Kazarian even in his X division days. He's just such a generic "good" wrestler.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like the Dark Order raided a local high school for members.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brodie Lee and Jon Moxley as a feud ehh


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> It means I have an understanding of words and how they're used, obviously. Many people have used NXT as an excuse since AEW's debut and them putting on a good show just because it's AEW's first live show back is 100% an excuse. Simple as that.


you don’t need to be an English teacher to understand the difference between an excuse and a reason.

nxt having a better card = reason...not opinion, fact.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Faces literally at ring side not bothering to help.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

When Luke Harper walks straight into a title program [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...killing off Brodie already at DoN?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad they're not rushing MJF/ Mox.
Mox/ Brodie is ok. I guess Brodie's losing because Reynolds/Silver will fuck up.



Trophies said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper?


You mean Jon Moxley vs Brodie Lee


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So when does Brodie start power walking to the ring?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’ve always liked Harper/Brodie. I’m all for making him champ.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> you don’t need to be an English teacher to understand the difference between an excuse and a reason.
> 
> nxt having a better card = reason...not opinion, fact.


You're right. NXT having a better card is the reason, but this isn't what I'm saying. NXT having the better card intentionally because AEW is having their first live show is an excuse. Stop cherry picking parts of the argument to make yourself seem smart.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Beating the weakest member on a roster to making a challenge to the world title within a week has to be the fastest rise ever right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF is just texting during Brodys promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> So...killing off Brodie already at DoN?


Hopefully it at least kills off the Dark Order. I don't have high hopes for Brodie Lee as a top tier singles guy, but the Dark Order just sucks and is going to bring him down.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brodie is a decent promo. Not bad


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

EmbassyForever said:


> Glad they're not rushing MJF/ Mox.
> Mox/ Brodie is ok. I guess Brodie's losing because Reynolds/Silver will fuck up.
> 
> 
> You mean Jon Moxley vs Brodie Lee


MJF just had a hissy fit because they announced him in a match with Jungle Boy. He's not even close to the World Title.

Althoughhhhh Brodie Lee just wrestled Marko Stunt last week and is now in a feud for the title, so I might be wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well this kills the idea that in AEW rankings matter and you have to earn your title shots lol. You can just beat up the champ and get a match, just like everywhere else [emoji23]


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> You're right. NXT having a better card is the reason, but this isn't what I'm saying. NXT having the better card intentionally because AEW is having their first live show is an excuse. Stop cherry picking parts of the argument to make yourself seem smart.


no it isn’t an excuse, it’s just a possible and likely reason that nxt has done it........ again, aew could have put on a better card......an excuse would be to say aew were unable to put on a better card because of some reason beyond their control..... no one has said that, now let’s end it because despite your English teaching qualification, I’m right.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Put the belt on Lee


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

still weird seeing Lee talkin


Derek30 said:


> Brodie is a decent promo. Not bad


Its still odd seeing him talk so much lol but I wouldn't be upset if the pulled the trigger on his title run


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

It'd be kinda weird if a 3rd ex-WWE guy becomes a champ before MJF and Kenny but im all for it, Brodie Lee has been awesome so far.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well I guess they had to pick someone to lose to Mox at DON, I'd rather it be Brodie than Wardlow or MJF


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> MJF just had a hissy fit because they announced him in a match with Jungle Boy. He's not even close to the World Title.
> 
> Althoughhhhh Brodie Lee just wrestled Marko Stunt last week and is now in a feud for the title, so I might be wrong.


Remember this one?






imo it's obvious that MJF/ Mox was the plan.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Well this kills the idea that in AEW rankings matter and you have to earn your title shots lol. You can just beat up the champ and get a match, just like everywhere else


didn’t Moxley offer and open challenge?

anyway he’s ranked number 4, Cody and archer 1 and 2 are fighting for the tnt title, omega likely to be in a tag title match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brandi going to find a way to get on the show one way or the other...


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Brandi going to find a way to get on the show one way or the other...


And you gotta find a way to complain one way or another...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

best part of aew coming up watching Lance Archer murder someone


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Brodie Lee acted and spoke like a big deal here. Loved it.

Mox’s response and joke about getting his ass kicked, from someone who is a supposed badass with rattlesnake-like tendencies, just isn’t in character. Again with the breaking fucking character. Why can’t this guy just stay true to Jon fuckin’ Moxley?

Very good math with Kazarian, though. Frankie slowed him down, lead the dance, and made Moxley look great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So Brandi accompanies Q-Tip to the ring but not her husband?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Every week Archer knocking fools out at ringside lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Trophies said:


> Every week Archer knocking fools out at ringside lmao



The American Minoru Suzuki.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brandi just roasted Jake and just got back on her phone. 😭


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> And you gotta find a way to complain one way or another...


I forgot, we have to like everything.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

QT "Dad Bod" Marshall is in the best shape of his life? Yikes!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Well this kills the idea that in AEW rankings matter and you have to earn your title shots lol. You can just beat up the champ and get a match, just like everywhere else


Rankings top four are Cody, Archer, Omega, Lee. I saw the match coming cuz Cody/Archer got TNT title and Omega got tag title to defend.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I cant stand Cody and Brandi anymore. They book themselves constantly as the shine of this brand and these 2 are equally fucking soft as fuck emotional couple that trys beyond so hard. Crying every other fucking week in some promo trying to look like they are something magical. Im brandi fucking rhodes. And no one cares

Cody is now going to win the TNT belt and continue to try so hard to be the competitors champion golden boy. 

how many fucking promos do we have to see of brandi or cody trying so fucking hard to prove something and crying


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

God I love Lance Archer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Well this kills the idea that in AEW rankings matter and you have to earn your title shots lol. You can just beat up the champ and get a match, just like everywhere else [emoji23]


Guess you missed the open challenge Mox put out it makes sense they wanted to do the mjf program but Corona fucked that this works


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Danielallen1410 said:


> didn’t Moxley offer and open challenge?
> 
> anyway he’s ranked number 4, Cody and archer 1 and 2 are fighting for the tnt title, omega likely to be in a tag title match.


No he didn't offer a free title match



imthegame19 said:


> Rankings top four are Cody, Archer, Omega, Lee. I saw the match coming cuz Cody/Archer got TNT title and Omega got tag title to defend.


Ranked 4 off beating non-roster members and Marko just makes the rankings a joke.



Roxinius said:


> Guess you missed the open challenge Mox put out it makes sense they wanted to do the mjf program but Corona fucked that this works


He didn't offer a free world title shot that I remember. I know it certainly wasn't in his promo last week. This is a terrible pivot tho, but if it kills The Dark Order then I'm all for it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Props to whatever fan made the Bubbly bunch,Funny shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> No he didn't offer a free title match
> 
> 
> 
> Ranked 4 off beating non-roster members and Marko just makes the rankings a joke.


Yeah plus if ALL you have to do to get a title shot is ask nicely, it makes everyone who does not look like a weak chump.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Brodie Lee acted and spoke like a big deal here. Loved it.
> 
> Mox’s response and joke about getting his ass kicked, from someone who is a supposed badass with rattlesnake-like tendencies, just isn’t in character. Again with the breaking fucking character. Why can’t this guy just stay true to Jon fuckin’ Moxley?
> 
> Very good math with Kazarian, though. Frankie slowed him down, lead the dance, and made Moxley look great.


I hear you, but I think the wit is actually part of Mox’s character. I think he’s said a couple of times that his vision for his character is a bad ass action hero that has one liners. 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah plus if ALL you have to do to get a title shot is ask nicely, it makes everyone who does not look like a weak chump.


I don't personally have a real problem with it. But it just highlights why having an official rankings system is so fucking dumb

That and watching them do dreaded WWE shit is funny


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damien!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

YES, the snake returns!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hated on Jake, but him gyrating on Brandi is some good heel shit lol. Sucks no crowd there for that


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I don't personally have a real problem with it. But it just highlights why having an official rankings system is so fucking dumb
> 
> That and watching them do dreaded WWE shit is funny



but but but wins and loses matter. Lol sorry i love saying that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damien the third!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Headline: Jake's snake ends up on Brandy's tits.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol the snake crawled in her crotch


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> but but but wins and loses matter. Lol sorry i love saying that


Aye them Marko and jobber wins are credible lol


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Brooooo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I really liked JR and Tony getting in that the locker rooms are nowhere near the ring. That kind of comment on logic goes a long way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was a great segment!



Lheurch said:


> I really liked JR and Tony getting in that the locker rooms are nowhere near the ring. That kind of comment on logic goes a long way.


Yes small things help the story



LifeInCattleClass said:


> DON will be Jericho v Matt I think
> 
> not sure who Mox faces with this short build
> 
> maybe throw Sammy to the wolves? Would be a good match, just not the main event


Brody's Lee vs Mox


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was great lol


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Aye them Marko and jobber wins are credible lol


Goalposts moving I see to suit your false argument.

hes 4th in the rankings, the three above are in other programs. It’s that simple.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think Jake should embrace the mask thing and start dressing more like an old western bandit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn that was a great segment. Jake the fucking Snake Roberts. Absolutely menacing. Awesome, scary, uncomfortable...

LOVED THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Props to Brandi for letting them use the snake on her.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if Jake can take a bump, because he needs to get his ass kicked by Cody after that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Goalposts moving I see to suit your false argument.
> 
> hes 4th in the rankings, the three above are in other programs. It’s that simple.


Your argument doesn't work here.

If Brodie was getting the title shot because he's the next challenger up he wouldn't have needed to ask for it. Hell the commentary didn't even sell that he was the next guy up rankings wise. They sold it as he kicked some ass and demanded a shot. 


Then like I said lol at beating fucking non roster member jobbers and Marko Stunt getting you ranked in the top 5


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

It’s almost too bad Archer is feuding for the TNT title because the whole presentation with him and Jake is main event level at the moment


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Goddamn that was a great segment. Jake the fucking Snake Roberts. Absolutely menacing. Awesome, scary, uncomfortable...
> 
> LOVED THAT SHIT!!!


A real heel doing actual heel stuff. I want to see more. Glad they are not afraid to go over some lines the WWE has been afraid to go near.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jake Roberts speaking his mind? Yes, please.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

My one gripe is the presentation of Moxley. He should be mowing down midcarders like Kazarian. He’s looked far too vulnerable. He needs to be raising hell


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice to see some faces back, but I still miss Pac.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> I think Jake should embrace the mask thing and start dressing more like an old western bandit.


Agree,Just be a gritty old man western dirt bag with a snake


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally the GOAT.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Casino ladder match is the selling point of the show

Hopefully its Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara vs PAC vs Luchasaurus vs Wardlow vs Pentagon


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jake Hagger: The only guy in wrestling history to almost look intimidating wearing blue dress pants.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammy was grabbing some cue cards but no PiP?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I bet next week Pineapple Pete vs Jericho!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Lol pineapple Pete. 

Jericho is awesome as always. 

Also looks like Brandi/Britt at DoN2.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Agree,Just be a gritty old man western dirt bag with a snake


I'd love that. The old man in western gear! And finally Jericho is back in a ring


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Britt gets hotter and hotter every week. She’s owning the character


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

If we don't get Jericho vs Pineapple Pete next week I'm watching NXT live. 

Give me what I want


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Masterstroke bringing heel version Jake Roberts. I believe it's the first time he's had regular role on national TV - as a heel - since 1992.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Didn't take long for the SJW's to start crying on twitter 😂


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Give Pineapple Pete a title shot


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

is DON sold out ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW_19 said:


> Didn't take long for the SJW's to start crying on twitter 😂



whats the complain about ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW_19 said:


> Didn't take long for the SJW's to start crying on twitter


About what?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Weird that Kenny is wearing a Revolution t-shirt LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW_19 said:


> Didn't take long for the SJW's to start crying on twitter 😂


I do not even want to know. I am guessing Jake is a rapist now?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The fuck is Kenny wearing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny Omega and Matt Hardy teaming together is pretty surreal gotta admit


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I do not even want to know. I am guessing Jake is a rapist now?


Bingo. I don't even have to look. Heels can't be heels anymore apparently.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

YESS PINEAPPLE PETE


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> is DON sold out ?


Empty Arena.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Your argument doesn't work here.
> 
> If Brodie was getting the title shot because he's the next challenger up he wouldn't have needed to ask for it. Hell the commentary didn't even sell that he was the next guy up rankings wise. They sold it as he kicked some ass and demanded a shot.
> 
> ...





RapShepard said:


> Your argument doesn't work here.
> 
> If Brodie was getting the title shot because he's the next challenger up he wouldn't have needed to ask for it. Hell the commentary didn't even sell that he was the next guy up rankings wise. They sold it as he kicked some ass and demanded a shot.
> 
> ...


i said mox issued an open chsllenge

but then added that even if you want to ignore that it even makes sense ranking wise. 👍🏻


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

JR’s reaction to the Pineapple Pete announcement was gold


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As long as idiots dont feed into people with no life complaining about nothing it wont be a problem.I thought we was past this. We had a few years of warriors tearing down everyting for no reason and had companies become soft bitches only to realize thats not what paying customers want and so we are going back to our natural


Lheurch said:


> Empty Arena.


fuck off really ? Dammmmm. Lol ya vegas is probably not close to reopening.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I mean, it should be Les Sex Gods right?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AEW_19 said:


> Didn't take long for the SJW's to start crying on twitter 😂


That’s what I was afraid of. Hopefully AEW doesn’t cave to those pansy bitch Twitter idiots.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> As long as idiots dont feed into people with no life complaining about nothing it wont be a problem.I thought we was past this. We had a few years of warriors tearing down everyting for no reason and had companies become soft bitches only to realize thats not what paying customers want and so we are going back to our natural
> 
> fuck off really ? Dammmmm


I am sure they will do something similar to tonight with some talent and crew making noise, but unless something big changes in the next couple weeks, I do not think they would risk letting any fans in.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Last thing on the twitter SJW thing because I don't want to get into this, but people have a history of watching things that that group complains about just to spite them, just saying (Alita Battle Angel being a big one).


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Matt always seems so stiff. I wonder if he has had surgery on his back or something. This match is pretty good. Kenny actually looks better in street clothes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope this street fight goes into the street.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> I mean, it should be Les Sex Gods right?


YES!! Or possibly Los Sex Gods, since Guevara is a Spanish God.

Also, can they not say Twist of Fate or Side Effect? I swear they used those terms in TNA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Danielallen1410 said:


> i said mox issued an open chsllenge
> 
> but then added that even if you want to ignore that it even makes sense ranking wise. [emoji1303]


He didn't issue an open challenge nor or they incorporating the fact he was just ranked #4 today as justification for the match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So why did Matt Hardy change gear???


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> He didn't issue an open challenge nor or they incorporating the fact he was just ranked #4 today as justification for the match


brodie Lee said he was answering the bounty mox put on himself.

i dit say they are incorporating the rankings, I said if you want to split hairs he is number four with the three above him busy.

understand?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Boldgerg said:


> The fuck is Kenny wearing.


The classic "street fight" gear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is good shit!!!!


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> whats the complain about ?


They said he grinded on her. Did he fuck, he leant over her like a menacing bastard.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thats funny that Hager is just in the match now lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt should have a TShirt that shows her holding a heel of her shoe...and call her the True Heel


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Danielallen1410 said:


> brodie Lee said he was answering the bounty mox put on himself.
> 
> i dit say they are incorporating the rankings, I said if you want to split hairs he is number four with the three above him busy.
> 
> understand?


I hear you, but really they just did the classic "I got the shot because I demanded it"


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

AEW_19 said:


> They said he grinded on her. Did he fuck, he leant over her like a menacing bastard.


These are the same people who claim that male runners are manspreading just by doing what they do, I wouldn't put any stock into it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ice bag to the head


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sammy with the weakest garage can shot of all time lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammy robs the ATM haha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Quite a few amount of people out there today! So refreshing!! This is a fun match!! I love how Britt pretends to be innocent and she whacks people with her heel LOL


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey, fans!!!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hangman returning by emerging from the craft beer booth would be nice.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I was hoping they would destroy the Corona beer cart. That would have been great symbolism.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW_19 said:


> They said he grinded on her. Did he fuck, he leant over her like a menacing bastard.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

How did he.... what the hell is... holy shit!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dayum Sammy got fucked up


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Dude, I don't even care, I'm having fun with this match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hardy is just changing forms and shit but he stay getting his ass beat.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Haha I love this

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I want this to keep going for like 15 more minutes.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

This is awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This is F-in great, lol.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

I cannot wait for chip chippersens posts about Matt Hardy tomorrow


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mostly got Hardy lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy is taking bumps like a motherfucker!!!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow, that was a hell of a spot by Kenny. Surprised he hit his target.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Should have went into the stadium LOL. The great thing about filming at his own headquarters that has this Arena and stadium is is so much creativity they can do each week instead of a boring little Studio


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Great visual to close the show there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That was a lot of fun.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol at padded table


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I turned the show off when disgusting Nyla was announced. Looked like I made the correct choice. What a train wreck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was fun. Gave fans a little something.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

That’s a classic AEW TV match right there! Very entertaining.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Match had some great AE wackiness. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

That main event was awesome


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kenny remind me to Brian pillman here for some reason


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Inner Dick's Wings Circle!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> I turned the show off when disgusting Nyla was announced. Looked like I made the correct choice. What a train wreck


Nah, you missed some great stuff in the second hour.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thought it was a bit of a meh show disappointingly


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was a fucking blast.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They must have so much fun filming here. LOL at Inner Circle on the stadium Titantron


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow, Holy shit, that was a fucking FUN ass match!!!!! Best match ive seen since the pandemic on Wednesday night. I didnt even flip over to NXT today. Today felt a new energy.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

That was great


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

What a great show.
Amazing!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That main event was absolutely incredible.

Sammy running from the golf kart was truly one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen.

I got Kane/Raven/Show from 01 Mania vibes.

Just an epic match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No Marko, no bucks, a great segment with Jake, and an awesome brawl to close the show. Definitely a good show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> I turned the show off when disgusting Nyla was announced. Looked like I made the correct choice. What a train wreck


Too bad, your loss you missed a fun, epic main event!


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I was sad when i checked the time and saw that there was only 2min left,didn't want it to end.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hardy is just changing forms and shit but he stay getting his ass beat.


Based on this match, regular Matt Hardy is definitely stronger than Damascus. That would be an interesting twist (of fate?) on the Jekyll/Hyde gimmick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> That main event was absolutely incredible.
> 
> Sammy running from the gold kart was truly one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Hell yes, as someone said...Jake there with the snake, just a lot of fun today. Fucking great show! What a blast!!!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That ending gave me old NWO / WCW vibes. Great match!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> I was sad when i checked the time and saw that there was only 2min left,didn't want it to end.


Me too. Anyone else get a brief vibe the Revival were going to show up? haha, maybe on Double or Nothing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok. Im at work but I just caught a clip of the Roberts/Brandi segment. Please tell me that Cody was severely injured earlier in his match and they just didn't say "oh he must have been in the trainers room" or something to excuse why he let that happen.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Too bad, your loss you missed a fun, epic main event!


Eh...anything that involves garbage Matt hardy doesn’t interest me


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MetalKiwi said:


> That ending gave me old NWO / WCW vibes. Great match!


Yes, unpredictable, whacky, crazy stuff..i miss that...non stop craziness!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ashley678 said:


> View attachment 85974


Jericho absolutely needs to work "Dick's Wings" into his next promo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok. Im at work but I just caught a clip of the Roberts/Brandi segment. Please tell me that Cody was severely injured earlier in his match and they just didn't say "oh he must have been in the trainers room" or something to excuse why he let that happen.


To be fair, least they said something for him not being there. Unlike that other show that's been around for more than 20 years that treats us like kids.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Great show I thought

Lance Archer/Jake Segment
Main Event was a blast
Britt Baker is awesome
MJF promo

Nice to actually be entertained by a wrestling show. Characters/Stories/Charisma..Really enjoyed it

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok. Im at work but I just caught a clip of the Roberts/Brandi segment. Please tell me that Cody was severely injured earlier in his match and they just didn't say "oh he must have been in the trainers room" or something to excuse why he let that happen.


They actually did explain it. JR and Tony noted that the locker room/showers were on the other side of the stadium and talent had to take a cart from there to the area with the ring. It made me happy they included that logic.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok. Im at work but I just caught a clip of the Roberts/Brandi segment. Please tell me that Cody was severely injured earlier in his match and they just didn't say "oh he must have been in the trainers room" or something to excuse why he let that happen.


I’ll give them credit. They did a decent job of explaining it as the wrestlers need to be carted from the stadium to Daily’s Place


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok. Im at work but I just caught a clip of the Roberts/Brandi segment. Please tell me that Cody was severely injured earlier in his match and they just didn't say "oh he must have been in the trainers room" or something to excuse why he let that happen.


I'm 100% confident that it's part of the story.

edit :well apparently a logical explanation was given.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258214765396144130
I’m still laughing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> They actually did explain it. JR and Tony noted that the locker room/showers were on the other side of the stadium and talent had to take a cart from there to the area with the ring. It made me happy they included that logic.


not only that they introduced the gun (the cart) in the 1st act and used by the 3rd act (the main event)


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> They actually did explain it. JR and Tony noted that the locker room/showers were on the other side of the stadium and talent had to take a cart from there to the area with the ring. It made me happy they included that logic.



Good. I can live with that.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

This company has some potential going forward. They are building a nice roster. Archer should be in the main event and I’d like to see him dethrone Moxley at some point.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

A really good show with a very memorable main event. They also furthered the Inner Circle vs. Elite/Hardy storyline without having the Bucks and Page there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That main event was straight fire, holy shit 

Sammy getting hit by the golf cart was an awesome spot lol he made that bump look sick. Omega doing that crazy ass moonsault got me out of my seat lol

GREAT shit thats what you call entertainment lol, I didn't even mind Matt Hardy changing outfits twice because it made for some great moments in the match


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Weird that Kenny is wearing a Revolution t-shirt LOL


Because he doesn't give a shit about his presentation and it's all part of his master plan to look like shit and then somehow get over eventually


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Eh...anything that involves garbage Matt hardy doesn’t interest me


Really difficult to take you seriously at this point. 

What a phenomenal main event.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MetalKiwi said:


> That ending gave me old NWO / WCW vibes. Great match!



Only if our generation of people acted a bit more like real men we see in movies .Instead we get they're dorky self's trying to be heels.My biggest complaint about the modern day wrestling is how people all act themselves in a way 

But yes i agree !


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

From start to finish - that was a fucking A++ fantastic show

that Street fight had me in stitches

Sammy is quickly becoming everybody's favourite wrestler


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok. Im at work but I just caught a clip of the Roberts/Brandi segment. Please tell me that Cody was severely injured earlier in his match and they just didn't say "oh he must have been in the trainers room" or something to excuse why he let that happen.


They did use some kind of reasoning related to that but the segment was so good that Cody coming out actually would have ruined it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Because he doesn't give a shit about his presentation and it's all part of his master plan to look like shit and then somehow get over eventually


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Loved the show! The main event was crazy fun! Poor Sammy. 

Even though she didn’t wrestle, Britt still was amazing with her antics and expressions.

That snake sliding over Brandi’s crotch is gonna be a meme.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

That was really entertaining. AEW playing homage to ECW and latter day Memphis in their own way. Though not sure why Kenny did the job when Matt is there. 

So much gif material.

Fun show barring Janela being made to look strong.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> From start to finish - that was a fucking A++ fantastic show
> 
> that Street fight had me in stitches
> 
> Sammy is quickly becoming everybody's favourite wrestler


Future world champion


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

was this the same venue they recorded at before? It looked so much cooler this week with everything opened up.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I bet they had a lot of fun during this main event


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> was this the same venue they recorded at before? It looked so much cooler this week with everything opened up.


Nope not the same


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Should be a good show tonight!

Cody going that long with Joey Janella?
Riho VS Nyla wasn't as good as Shida VS Baker
Kenzie Paige! This is how you use jobbers correctly. Even though Nyla still sucks.
MJF isn't getting close to the World Title with this side of his gimmick being shown. He's good on the mic but freaking out about a match with Jungle Boy is dumb..
Moxley is so boring in the ring. I honestly don't get it.
Brodie Lee could have done this without the Vince remarks. He's always been so good on the mic.
At least Brandi's promo was good this time
Archer is awesome. I love his aggression
Jake Roberts is creepy and I love it.
Fuck Darby Allin
Jericho VS Pineapple Pete... This company is a fucking joke
Stop making excuses for Kenny, JR. He should be doing better, it's that simple.
And Kenny really doesn't give a shit about his presentation. He always looks like shit
That last match was fun. Lots happened

Like usual, a good hour or so. So where were the surprises that were teased?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What an awesome fuckin show I'm proud to be an AEW fan. I can finally enjoy wrestling again.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry doubled posted by mistake


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Who thinks they should set the Ring up in the middle of the stadium for one of the shows ?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This is truly one of the best spots I've ever seen in professional wrestling. 

Hilarious and executed absolutely perfectly right down to the brutal bump. Phenomenal. 

Sammy is so good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW is so lucky that the owner owns these 2 venues to do free shows even with crowds.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> This is truly one of the best spots I've ever seen in professional wrestling.
> 
> Hilarious and executed absolutely perfectly right down to the brutal bump. Phenomenal.
> 
> Sammy is so good.


Pretty impressive bump


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> I bet they had a lot of fun during this main event


after they went off the air, you could hear guys chatting on Fite tv saying 'you killed it! you fucking killed it!' 

I think they all had fun


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Something i saw with the dark order is that the "real" wrestlers have purple mask and the non wrestlers have a green one.

Vance, Reynolds and Silver had a purple mask but also an other guy had a purple mask, does that mean that there is 1 other wrestlers who's with the Dark Order ?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was a pretty awesome show, one of the best they've had this year.

- Cody/Janela was a decent opening match, Cody looked good, Janela wasn't bad either although he needs to hit the gym if he's going to be taken more seriously.

- Nice video package with Nyla and the rest of the Women, the squash is what it is. Shida needs to win the title at DoN2.

- Great MJF promo, lol at his reaction to facing Jungle Boy at DoN2. Not sure about that match. MJF should be higher up the card imo.

- Mox/Kazarian was another good match. Kazarian looked good and this was one of Mox's better matches in AEW.

- Surprised they're pulling the trigger on Brodie Lee this early tbh, I still thought it would be Mox/Jericho. Mox will definitely win.

- Archer looking dominant like he should and loved the ending with Jake getting his snake out on Brandi.

- Looks like Britt/Brandi at DoN2. As long as Britt wins I'm good with that.

- Casino ladder match announced at DoN2, should be one of the highlights of the show with the right people involved

- Darby Allin heel turn maybe?? He'll be in the ladder match no doubt.

- Fatal 4 way between Shida/Britt/Statlander/Penelope next week. Shida should win and face Nyla at DoN2. Expect Brandi to show up and attack Britt.

- Street fight was fucking awesome. After that I think it'll be Jericho/Hardy and Omega/Page v Santana/Ortiz at DoN2.

Overall a great show from start to finish.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Something i saw with the dark order is that the "real" wrestlers have purple mask and the non wrestlers have a green one.
> 
> Vance, Reynolds and Silver had a purple mask but also an other guy had a purple mask, does that mean that there is 1 other wrestlers who's with the Dark Order ?


it originally was Brandon Cutler with a purple mask (in the beginning)


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it originally was Brandon Cutler with a purple mask (in the beginning)


This time it didn't looked like him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> This time it didn't looked like him.


oh, yeah - it wasn't him this time

it was Silver, Reynolds and 10, wasn't it? or was there another one?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Holy Shit, Sammy took that like a champ!! Great gif! He's one of the best things on Dynamite. A good hate-able character


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

On a side note, Brody vs Mox is great but damn..does that mean Brody takes an "L" this soon, or Moxley loses this soon?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh, yeah - it wasn't him this time
> 
> it was Silver, Reynolds and 10, wasn't it? or was there another one?


Yep there was 4 guys with a purple mask.

By the way they look 100x time cooler dress like that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah, 100% they look better

they need to make the masks a little better quality too

no idea who the 4th is


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That may have been the best “street fight” match I’ve ever seen. Tough, gritty at times with a few brutal shots, comedy mixed in perfectly, high spots, etc. 

Wow. That was beautiful.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> On a side note, Brody vs Mox is great but damn..does that mean Brody takes an "L" this soon, or Moxley loses this soon?


Matt just lost on debut

there's no holy cows in AEW


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The street fight, what I saw of it, was one of the more entertaining and fun matches I’ve seen in a long time. Perfect mix of comedy and hardcore action.

Was a really good show overall, the only thing I’m cold on is Brodie challenging Mox. It’s probably a filler feud, but it just doesn’t feel like a World Title match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I could see them topping themselves each week with this space to work with. You got no crowd you might as well wander


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> On a side note, Brody vs Mox is great but damn..does that mean Brody takes an "L" this soon, or Moxley loses this soon?


Yep, but they will still push him despite the loss. He'll just be a top mid-card guy. Or they could just do a f**k finish.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> The street fight, what I saw of it, was one of the more entertaining and fun matches I’ve seen in a long time. Perfect mix of comedy and hardcore action.
> 
> Was a really good show overall, the only thing I’m cold on is Brodie challenging Mox. It’s probably a filler feud, but it just doesn’t feel like a World Title match.


I kept saying in November that the company needed to be building up someone for Moxley to face once he got the title, and they did nothing. Now he’s directionless.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What i liked about the last match is how they filmed the crew and other camera man and of course the talent crowd lol. Kinda made it feel unque


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I think.with jericho pinning omega this week they are setting up alpha vs omega 3 dont care, it shouldnt be a normal match. :lol: 
The main event was great and I jake the snake WTF? :lol:


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Geeee said:


> was this the same venue they recorded at before? It looked so much cooler this week with everything opened up.


It's the same one that they used for the first 2 weeks of crowdless shows and the Mox/Hager match. The last few were at QT Marshals wrestling school, Nightmare Factory in Georgia when they couldn't film anymore in Florida.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So next week:

Pineapple Pete vs Jericho.... Is this Pete's time to shine? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgot to ask you guys, so they are taping shows for a bit now? Or is next week also "Live"? Also, did TNT actually promote Dark on next Tuesday on TV? Or did i imagine it?


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They did use some kind of reasoning related to that but the segment was so good that Cody coming out actually would have ruined it.


the commentators actually explained how at dailys place, the locker rooms are so far away from the ringside area that you need to ride a golf cart to get to them, which i picked up on and feel was EXCELLENT continuity and not insulting the viewers intelligence....more of this please AEW


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

main event was easily the most fun match in aew history.
rest of show was typical meh


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Joe Gill said:


> main event was easily the most fun match in aew history.
> rest of show was typical meh


Well its hard to get behind half the shit nerdy roster. Aew is doing lots of decent stuff thankfully and the product will change a lot in the coming year. They still dont really have an identity yet


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show had a little more life to it than the recent taped shows since some guys were back and the main event was wild and fun.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sammy did a good job with his face expression, legit looks scared lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pretty damn good show.

I usually always watch Cody matches but Janela is fucking garbage so I skipped most of it.

Nyla vs. Whoever, dont care. No Britt no buys.

MJFs promo was fire, but why is he scared shitless of a match with Jungleboy? Like, you just beat Cody. Cmon.

Mox and Kaz was good, actually really good for a Mox match. Just went a tad too long for your World Champ against a tag guy you have no real plans for. The beatdown after was fine as was Brodies promo. Him stealing the belt is good too to save him heat since hes gonna get worked at the PPV.

Brandi giving a monologue with her tits out = big plus. Liked this.

Archer vs. QT. Why is this going so long? Why is QT getting multiple hope spots and offense and why is Jake selling desperation like he actually fears Archer might lose? Like cmon. Fuck.

The Britt/Brandi/Jake post match was great. Please dont cave to the SJWs on twitter who I read are already freaking over this.

The street fight was outstanding fun and its good to see the Inner Circle get some momentum back after being Moxleys personal whipping boys.


All in all, I thought this was their best show in quite a while. I liked what they did scattering people around to make noise and having the roster around cheering during the Street fight. I also thought JR sounded really good here. He came off really engaged and like he was having fun.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Janela's new look is good. He looks better and he moves better. Match was decent.
I missed MJF so much. Awesome promo. His TV match w/ JB not too long ago was great, I'm sure the next one will be just as good.
The champ is here! Great match. Mox is at the top of his game. Brodie/ Moxley should be badass. DO's look is much, much better with suits & Preston.
Main Event was hella fun, what a blast. The IC are back in full force. Wonder what's going on w/ Hangman. If he's not available I guess Kenny will face Hager.

Great show. DON's card is shaping up very nicely.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Watching on delay here are my thoughts:

The Good:

- Production is pretty awesome. Venue looks really cool and the camera crew deserve praise for getting some great establishing shots of the venue which makes it feel more big time. The wrestlers in the crowd is phenomenal also and makes it feel more like a wrestling show. Great work.

- Nice squash by Nyla. It seemed in the video package that they were building to Britt Baker Vs Nyla Rose which would be perfect. Baker could throw some really bitchy stuff her way about her look or being a beast whilst Britt is a beauty rah rah rah. Would be fun I think.

- MJF promo was really good. Reminds me of EC3 in TNA which is definitely a compliment. This is more of the shit they need serious characters talking about wanting gold and destroying their competition.

- Enjoyed the promo from Spears painting Cody as a selfish individual. Compelling and makes the prior weeks match actually mean something. The one flaw in it is that most people would agree with the heels in this situation which paints Cody as this selfish bad guy. Maybe a heel turn coming for Cody?

- I'm digging Jake Roberts how has he not been a regular on TV in recent times? He looks like an old evil man and obviously knows how to play that role perfectly.

- Snake angle with Jake was cool and absolutely loved Schiavone and JR explaining why Cody wasn't running into make the save. "Cody is in the backstage area which is quite far away it's not even within walking distance!". I don't know if that's true and don't even care that is good story telling. Kudos.

- The main event tag team match is really good. I'll touch on the negatives in the match below.

- Ending was really cool of The Inner Circle kicking some serious ass but how do we take them seriously after the past few weeks where we've seen them doing Tik Toks and punching one another on the phone?

The Bad:

- Don't understand why Excalibur is one of the lead announcers for Dynamite. Schiavone, JR and Taz would surely be much better than Excalibur at this point? I'm a big believer that familiar voices lend credibility to the product plus he looks silly.

- I realise Janela is fresh off the indies but he totally looks like it as well. Not only does he look like he's never seen the inside of a gym but he just looks like a midcard independent guy. Cody shouldn't be going 10+ minutes and having a back and forth with the guy.

- I like Moxley but I get vibes from him that he's trying to be Stone Cold. The skulls, the non wrestling gear, the carefree "fuck it" attitude. I loved when Stone Cold did it but not so much when Moxley is doing it.

- World Title match is too long. Frankie Kazarian is a midcard tag team guy in AEW and the announcers say he hasn't had a singles match in over a year. Surely Moxley should be able to beat him in 10 minutes instead of pretty much killing himself to get the win.

- Brodie Lee Vs Jon Moxley? Yawnnn. Brodie has done nothing to deserve this title match and the gimmick is without question one of the worst running around wrestling today. Promo was boring also.

- Get Brandi off TV. Either she comes out as an attractive valet or nothing. Stop her from cutting promos she is bad. There is no reason we need a 3 minute Brandi Rhodes promo on national television.

- Brought this up last week but still no reference to anything this week. Lance Hoyt comes out every week and assaults production crew and now crowd members at ringside. Why hasn't he been fined or even warned by an authority figure? Even if the announcers just say Lance is constantly being fined and he doesn't care that'd be fine but it makes no sense that he'd assault innocent people each week and be allowed to get away with it.

- Okay, so why did Britt Baker randomly strike QT Marshall with her shoe? Why is she attacking anyone with her shoe? Why is the focus off the wrestlers for Brandi to get in and do a comedy spot? Ooofa!

- Took Archer entirely too long to put a schlub like QT away.

- Darby segment makes little sense and would probably be better as a backstage skit. Why would Darby hang out, get a camera set up and just stand there while Taz asks questions? Would've been better to have Taz backstage asking questions to Darby as he walks in only to be ignored and walked off on.

- More comedy bullshit with Pineapple Pete and Jericho. JR instantly burying the angle and putting Pete over as stupid. Why on earth would you take a shot at someone who not only has backup in the form of an MMA fighter but also has a baseball bat in his hand? Complete stupidity.

- In what was a really good hardcore main event I have to ask why we yet again need the stupid comedy bullshit? I can accept broken Matt being a crazy guy who thinks he's 4000 years old to an extent (With explanation which we never received) but why are costumes of his hiding throughout the arena? Why is he taking the time to change costumes throughout the match as his partner gets his ass kicked? Why do we need call backs to Pineapple Pete? Why is Sammy Guevara midway through this all out war taking money from an ATM machine? Let the four guys just have a kick ass brawl which they WERE doing without the stupid comedy bits.

---

In closing, the show was quite good although I think I enjoyed last weeks more but one of the major issues I have with AEW is just how things don't make sense often enough. For example, Archer beats someone silly every week but nobody has stepped in, The Inner Circle have been treated as massive goofballs for the past three weeks but now they're this massively dominant violent stable again showing no signs of goofiness, Matt Hardy undergoing costume changes midmatch is ridiculous and nonsense. 

I'd probably go 6/10 for this one. Plenty of improvement to be made but the main event tag was a fun hate filled brawl and there was some good content on the show.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Insanely good episode IMO. Just really clicked being back in Daily's Place. Helped getting to see people we haven't seen in a while (Janela, Nyla, PnP etc.).

Main event was bonkers. I was laughing hard at some of the stuff; it was like an outdoors DDT event. Bravo for how it all went together so well.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Think people are missing the MJF comment about jungle boy, I didn't read it as if he's scared of him and more that he expected a better opponent


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So next week...


Matt Hardy & Kenny Omega vs. Proud and Powerful (Santana & Ortiz)
Brodie Lee vs. Christopher Daniels
Jurassic Express (w/Marko Stunt) vs. Best Friends (w/Orange Cassidy)
Hikaru Shida vs. Penelope Ford vs. Britt Baker vs. Kris Statlander
Chris Jericho vs. “Pineapple Pete” Suge D
A live interview with Jake “The Snake” Roberts and Lance Archer
MJF will be in action

Looks solid!!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I can't wait to watch this tonight.

The inner circle have a kind of coolness about them that I haven't seen in wrestling for 20 years.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

ABH-22 said:


> Think people are missing the MJF comment about jungle boy, I didn't read it as if he's scared of him and more that he expected a better opponent


There is absolutely no way you or anyone else can try and spin his reaction to thinking he's above Jungle Boy. It was a bad response


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I really don't want to see Jericho VS Pineapple Pete. Nobody has ever asked for Sugar Dunkerton VS Chris Jericho and even though Jericho jokingly got him over (He got the word "It" over for fucks sake) doesn't mean they should have a match. Jericho is happy to put people over and even lose when he should win, but this isn't it. I'm worried about his legacy if he continues with this crap. And he's my favourite wrestler ever by the way.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I really don't want to see Jericho VS Pineapple Pete. Nobody has ever asked for Sugar Dunkerton VS Chris Jericho and even though Jericho jokingly got him over (He got the word "It" over for fucks sake) doesn't mean they should have a match. Jericho is happy to put people over and even lose when he should win, but this isn't it. I'm worried about his legacy if he continues with this crap. And he's my favourite wrestler ever by the way.


This match has been made because AEW can't go a week without a ridiculously stupid comedy angle.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

show lived up to my expectations. The street fight was fun as well. Damascus chasing down Guevara was for sure a highlight of the show lol.

next week looks to be just as good, if not better. Pineapple Pete v Jericho has been a long time coming. Can’t wait.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Pleased the majority enjoyed it, im in the minority that didn’t think it was great.

but not every show can be brilliant.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That falls count anywhere match was insane indeed. I was entertained lol. Guerva taking that hit from the golf cart sure was memorable. Was nice to see a live AEW show again and not taped stuff with limited amount of stars available. Really not sure how I feel about Brodie Lee jumping up to get a Title shot already though. This is too soon. But hey, good for him because we know for a fact that he will never get an opportunity like this in the WWE. Isn't that right Vince?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That falls count anywhere match was insane indeed. I was entertained lol. Guerva taking that hit from the golf cart sure was memorable. Was nice to see a live AEW show again and not taped stuff with limited amount of stars available. Really not sure how I feel about Brodie Lee jumping up to get a Title shot already though. This is too soon. But hey, good for him because we know for a fact that he will never get an opportunity like this in the WWE. Isn't that right Vince?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nyla Rose might just be the best womens champion in North America right now lol

Loved her work tonight to get heat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> Nyla Rose might just be the best womens champion in North America right now lol
> 
> Loved her work tonight to get heat.


Yep enjoying her heel work.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258359117229498378

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

With the string of recent shows and some of the subpar hires, I was honestly finding myself enjoying AEW less and less...then that main event happened. That match is basically everything I love about AEW and my favorite match from them in months. It had basically everything I could ask for in a match. It had death defying spots, it had athletic spots, unique spots, comedy spots and most importantly, it was a match where I felt like I couldn't look away for one second or I miss something. It really brought me back into AEW after a few lackluster weeks and once again, I find myself looking forward to next week


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ABH-22 said:


> Think people are missing the MJF comment about jungle boy, I didn't read it as if he's scared of him and more that he expected a better opponent



Thats not how it came off at all. Thats some good spin there.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

wait...

people are actually criticising the way MJF responded to the announcement?

Forgive me. I thought he was a chickenshit heel.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who does Nyla face at DoN II - has to be Shida right? But Shida should take the title - are they going to take it off Nyla here. Statlander lost last against Rose already, Ford isn't ready enough for the title match spot and Britt is likely heading to a match vs Brandi and wouldn't do heel vs heel anyways.

Heels can be/are bad people. When Dustin forced a kiss on Hagers wife that was bad because it was a face doing that to a heel and thus a condoning action of the good guy treating women like that. However Jake Roberts is a heel, a heel's heel. And he's playing mindgames with Cody. Britt did they physical work. Brandi is CBO, married to an EVP so wasn't forced into the role and likely had a hand in writing it. I thought it was a great segment. 

Not sure I want to see Britt vs Brandi, but giving the women's divisions storylines away from the title hunt is important as well and with still limited women's roster I can see why this was the way they went. 

Sammy should have wore elbow pads if you're taking bumps on concrete.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> wait...
> 
> people are actually criticising the way MJF responded to the announcement?
> 
> Forgive me. I thought he was a chickenshit heel.


not allowed to be a chicken shit heel.

you have to look strong now to appease all the serious obsessed fans.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> On a side note, Brody vs Mox is great but damn..does that mean Brody takes an "L" this soon, or Moxley loses this soon?


I’d be OK with a DQ finish in this one. We all know Moxley is retaining, might as well try to keep Brodie looking strong coming out of jt.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielallen1410 said:


> not allowed to be a chicken shit heel.
> 
> you have to look strong now to appease all the serious obsessed fans.


I think one of the consequences of unscripted promos is that occasionally guys will come off in not exactly the perfect light.

I think MJF was trying to come off as a dickhead and not really considering in the moment how absurd it is for him to be scared of Jungle Boy. Whereas, if a team of soap opera writers was giving him verbiage, they might consider something like that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Danielallen1410 said:


> not allowed to be a chicken shit heel.
> 
> you have to look strong now to appease all the serious obsessed fans.


so that they can cheer you....

the heel.... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think one of the consequences of unscripted promos is that occasionally guys will come off in not exactly the perfect light.
> 
> I think MJF was trying to come off as a dickhead and not really considering in the moment how absurd it is for him to be scared of Jungle Boy. Whereas, if a team of soap opera writers was giving him verbiage, they might consider something like that.


he should as sure as shit be scared of JB

he almost got his ass wupped last time by him and had to cheat to win

make no mistake, JB, Allin, Sammy and MJF are all on the same level. They‘re all gonna be stars


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> so that they can cheer you....
> 
> the heel.... 🤦‍♂️


yep, these are the people who are supposedly clued up though. MJF is never going to play a tough guy, he’s a traditional heel.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Should AEW strip Hangman and Omega of their tag titles if Hangman is choosing not to take part because of COVID? I mean 100% his call, and Khan rightly said nobody would lose their spot or be punished BUT the whole tag division is basically on the shelf. NXT is doing in interim title tournament for their CW title because the champ is over in the UK and not legally permitted to travel. Of course with Bucks also self-quarantining maybe there is no real impetus to book a tag division right now anways.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Should AEW strip Hangman and Omega of their tag titles if Hangman is choosing not to take part because of COVID? I mean 100% his call, and Khan rightly said nobody would lose their spot or be punished BUT the whole tag division is basically on the shelf. NXT is doing in interim title tournament for their CW title because the champ is over in the UK and not legally permitted to travel. Of course with Bucks also self-quarantining maybe there is no real impetus to book a tag division right now anways.


Matt Jackson was backstage though. I saw him during the street fight. Dunno about Nick.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Next week's show is taped so they are going forward with being live every 2 weeks.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Nyla Rose looked great - I'd keep belt on her for awhile & build her as a final boss.
Brandi inserting herself in feud with most over female star is something Stephanie mcmahon would do.
Say what you'd like about Joey Janela but he does have good charisma & facial expressions. Condescending pat & handshake from Cody might lead to heel turn for Joey.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> Nyla Rose looked great - I'd keep belt on her for awhile & build her as a final boss.
> Brandi inserting herself in feud with* most over female star* is something Stephanie mcmahon would do.
> Say what you'd like about Joey Janela but he does have good charisma & facial expressions. Condescending pat & handshake from Cody might lead to heel turn for Joey.


Britt is not the most over female star, i mean the last time there was a crowd she wasn't.

Now it's hard to say who's over and who's not.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I have no issue with Brandi vs Britt. Britt's over because of her character work more than in-ring work. Women's division needs feuds and storylines outside of the title hunt. The titlestoryline can be the ring work with Shida, Statlander, Rose and Ford all under-established as characters but have the belt to carry their storyline. 

I'm also calling Deonna Purrazzo will interfere during it helping Britt win. I just hope they don't fall into the mean girls tandem trope. But they are very good friends IRL at least. Purrazzo being a developmental only has a 30-day NCC, meaning she'd available May 15th.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> wait...
> 
> people are actually criticising the way MJF responded to the announcement?
> 
> Forgive me. I thought he was a chickenshit heel.


I thought you guys were over chickenshit heels? Also chickenshit heels aren't supposed to fear Jungle Boy. He should be excited by the fact that he's got the chance to beat someone much smaller than him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> wait...
> 
> people are actually criticising the way MJF responded to the announcement?
> 
> Forgive me. I thought he was a chickenshit heel.


He's a cocky heel not really a chickenshit heel. He runs around telling everyone how badly he is going to kick their ass and is super confident of his ability. Even this past episode he said he was looking forward to getting back in the ring and competing which is kind of opposite of what a chickenshit heel would do.

No doubt he has some chickenshit qualities in him if he gets into the match and is close to losing. He's open to cheating or using help to get the win but in general he is very confident of his abilities.



Danielallen1410 said:


> not allowed to be a chicken shit heel.
> 
> you have to look strong now to appease all the serious obsessed fans.


You need to settle down my man. Every post of yours in this section is "Calling out the haters" usually with wild assumptions or untruths.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I thought you guys were over chickenshit heels? Also chickenshit heels aren't supposed to fear Jungle Boy. He should be excited by the fact that he's got the chance to beat someone much smaller than him.


I can see both sides of this coin, because I thought it was out of character for him to react like that when they told him he’d be facing Jungle Boy.

After a night’s rest, I like it and think it is strong character development in showing he sees something in Jungle Boy to fear. These two clearly have a budding feud. I’ve mentioned this will be the 3rd or 4th time they’ve faced each other, and if I’m not mistaken, Jurassic Express were placed at ringside for his match with Cody at Revolution, though I could be wrong on that one. Jungle Boy has definitely had moments with MJF on Twitter as well.

I’m going to let this one play out. Chickenshit heel a victory over Jungle Boy at DoN, and I’ll be happy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I assumed he spat his drink out because he was surprised he was even given a match at Double or Nothing (hadn't signed anything line) and if he was, it wasnt of higher caliber.

Though sure, I can see the argument that him spitting his drink out showed fear. But the heels job is to get the face over.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats not how it came off at all. Thats some good spin there.


To me this was just a classic heel reaction. It actually reminded me a lot of nWo Hogan reacting every time he was told he had to defend the title and then coming out all cocky by the end of the night/next week once he had his gang.

1. Heel talks a bunch of shit.
2. Heel gets put into a match/situation by someone else.
3. Heel freaks out because they have no control of the situation.
4. The following week, heel has come up with some dastardly plan to cheat or get an advantage over the guy they are forced into fighting.
5. Overcocky heel talks more shit.

Besides, Jungleboy went ten minutes with the champ at the time so I was fine with the reaction. Now, if he gave that reaction to Marko I would be agreeing that it was ridiculous.

In fact, I would LOVE to see an MJF reaction to being told he had to wrestle Marko. Just falling on the floor laughing for ten minutes.


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

Question:
What happened to the picture-in-picture format ?? Every time they said "stay with us picture in picture" ..it never happened a single time. Always full-screen commericials.. 

But when i look up some youtube clips, it did happen just fine, i was really disappointed for a momment during the street fight when it came back from commericial that they were all suddenly in the backstage area, when just before they were all out in the ring (jericho, hardy, omega, etc)..never got to saw them go back there until i looked on youtube. 

I live in Arizona, USA ...is it a west coast / east coast TNT feed problem or something ?? Honestly, last time there was ever PiP was "before" the no crowd arenas started.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Erik. said:


> *I assumed he spat his drink out because he was surprised he was even given a match at Double or Nothing (hadn't signed anything line) and if he was, it wasnt of higher caliber.*
> 
> Though sure, I can see the argument that him spitting his drink out showed fear. But the heels job is to get the face over.


Ding! Ding! Ding!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I assumed he spat his drink out because he was surprised he was even given a match at Double or Nothing (hadn't signed anything line) and if he was, it wasnt of higher caliber.
> 
> Though sure, I can see the argument that him spitting his drink out showed fear. But the heels job is to get the face over.


Talk about overthinking and spinning. Jesus Christ, why does every bad thing this company does have to be so vague and open to interpretation? Can never admit it was just the wrong reaction or idea.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

kuja killer said:


> Question:
> What happened to the picture-in-picture format ?? Every time they said "stay with us picture in picture" ..it never happened a single time. Always full-screen commericials..
> 
> But when i look up some youtube clips, it did happen just fine, i was really disappointed for a momment during the street fight when it came back from commericial that they were all suddenly in the backstage area, when just before they were all out in the ring (jericho, hardy, omega, etc)..never got to saw them go back there until i looked on youtube.
> ...


That was probably for the international fans. Could someone let us know if you are still getting picture in picture?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Talk about overthinking and spinning. Jesus Christ, why does every bad thing this company does have to be so vague and open to interpretation? Can never admit it was just the wrong reaction or idea.


Coming from the person who saw a negative in the segment. Whatever. You're boring.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Coming from the person who saw a negative in the segment. Whatever. You're boring.


I'm surprised my computer didn't spontaneously combust after reading it due to the sheer irony.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> I thought you guys were over chickenshit heels? Also chickenshit heels aren't supposed to fear Jungle Boy. He should be excited by the fact that he's got the chance to beat someone much smaller than him.


😂😂😂😂 Clearly you’ve never watched pro wrestling before.

I really think people who are over critical of standard wrestling storytelling 101 are too used to WWE storytelling. The art of classic storytelling is lost on them.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Talk about overthinking and spinning. Jesus Christ, why does every bad thing this company does have to be so vague and open to interpretation? Can never admit it was just the wrong reaction or idea.


It wasn’t a bad thing.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> It wasn’t a bad thing.


Sure it wasn't. Explain why every thing that is questionable is so vague and open to interpretation then?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> 😂😂😂😂 Clearly you’ve never watched pro wrestling before.
> 
> I really think people who are over critical of standard wrestling storytelling 101 are too used to WWE storytelling. The art of classic storytelling is lost on them.


Even your answers are vague. I'm starting to think some of you guys don't have human interactions very often and that's why body language makes no sense to you. I see that you want classic wrestling things when it suits your argument by the way.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Coming from the person who saw a negative in the segment. Whatever. You're boring.


I don't need to overthink to see what was happening on the screen. You guys act like thinking at all is overthinking. I'm starting to think dumbed down WWE is the perfect show for you geniuses.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> I don't need to overthink to see what was happening on the screen. You guys act like thinking at all is overthinking. I'm starting to think dumbed down WWE is the perfect show for you geniuses.


You were overthinking because I just said you were. Boring.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> Even your answers are vague. I'm starting to think some of you guys don't have human interactions very often and that's why body language makes no sense to you. I see that you want classic wrestling things when it suits your argument by the way.


“You guys” meaning AEW fans? That includes you friend.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> You were overthinking because I just said you were. Boring.


I have to overthink to work how you reach these conclusions. Maybe I'll understand if I under think?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> “You guys” meaning AEW fans? That includes you friend.


No, meaning the few dorks I argue with on here who have obviously never spoken to an adult human in real life. Stop trying to read into my words to sound intelligent and argue the literal words that I have typed. Some AEW fans are great and can admit faults, others could perfectly describe what Brandi Rhodes vagina tastes like. Simply because they can't help but suck Cody's dick on these forums.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> No, meaning the few dorks I argue with on here who have obviously never spoken to an adult human in real life. Stop trying to read into my words to sound intelligent and argue the literal words that I have typed. Some AEW fans are great and can admit faults, others could perfectly describe what Brandi Rhodes vagina tastes like. Simply because they can't help but suck Cody's dick on these forums.


Bro relax. It’s not that serious lol.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Bro relax. It’s not that serious lol.


I am relaxed. Figured I wouldn't vaguely insult you like you do. Debating things with you is impossible because you avoid the point 100% of the time and poorly insult everyone that disagrees with you. Like I said earlier, how much leeway does that premium membership get you? You don't win arguments, people just stop replying after you avoid the point a hundred times.

I just want an honest conversation about AEW but it seems like some of you are so desperate for something other than WWE that you'd settle for Marko Stunt and a man rubbing oil on himself and throwing his underwear in Kenny Omega's face. I want a great show, you are willing to settle for average. I guess we just have to agree to disagree at this point.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> I am relaxed. Figured I wouldn't vaguely insult you like you do. Debating things with you is impossible because you avoid the point 100% of the time and poorly insult everyone that disagrees with you. Like I said earlier, how much leeway does that premium membership get you? You don't win arguments, people just stop replying after you avoid the point a hundred times.
> 
> I just want an honest conversation about AEW but it seems like some of you are so desperate for something other than WWE that you'd settle for Marko Stunt and a man rubbing oil on himself and throwing his underwear in Kenny Omega's face. I want a great show, you are willing to settle for average. I guess we just have to agree to disagree at this point.


Liking things are subjective

you complain about minor things like MJF scouring at the idea of facing jungle boy. Uh what? Like many have said, that’s overthinking.

then you complain about Marko Stunt who’s been nothing but a jobber. Uh what? Your buddy @Chip Chipperson even advocated the use of steroids for his enjoyment. LMAO.

You and your buddies need to relax. Wrestling IS goofy. It’s always been goofy; it will always be goofy. The kinda things you guys complain about, Jesus Christ lol.

and believe me that nobody here takes your posts seriously, apart from your buddies. I have lots of complaints about the show; everyone here does. I’ve not seen one person who’s 100% complementary about the product.

btw you can probably blame your buddy @The Wood who regularly predicted that AEW won’t last longer than a year, who always found ways of explaining the ratings “TeN PeRcEnT” and with you close by celebrating his posts. It’s ruined your reputations lol.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Liking things are subjective
> 
> you complain about minor things like MJF scouring at the idea of facing jungle boy. Uh what? Like many have said, that’s overthinking.
> 
> ...


I like goofy wrestling though. Danhausen is one of my favourite things in wrestling at the moment. The problem lies in the hypocrisy. The stuff we complain about is because AEW promised to be different and they do the exact same shit as their competition. I love MJF and critique his reaction because I don't think he's a chickenshit heel and don't want to settle for that as his role. The fact that you and "your buddies" can't admit that certain things can be better is a joke. Marko Stunt got numerous near falls on Chris Jericho. Your arguments are dishonest or incorrect. Wrestling isn't something I watch to numb my brain and switch of from. I like overthinking about wrestling and I don't like using "it's fake" as an excuse for these companies insulting my intelligence.

Nice gas lighting. It's either nobody takes it seriously or "my buddies" take it seriously. It literally has to be one or the other. Here's the thing though, I don't actually care who does or doesn't take me seriously on here. I have plenty of good conversations with people who are able to articulate their feelings about the company honestly and will continue to do so. There are heaps of people who have been 100% complementary, specifically on here and Reddit. It's also sacrilegious to speak badly of AEW on these platforms, because some of you can't accept the criticisms. It went from "You just don't get it" to "You're over thinking it" within weeks. We do get it, some of it just sucks.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

this thread is a fun read.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> then you complain about Marko Stunt who’s been nothing but a jobber. Uh what? Your buddy @Chip Chipperson even advocated the use of steroids for his enjoyment. LMAO.
> 
> You and your buddies need to relax. Wrestling IS goofy. It’s always been goofy; it will always be goofy. The kinda things you guys complain about, Jesus Christ lol.
> 
> ...


I never said what you said I did. Please don't put words in my mouth.

We were discussing Darby Allin, you asked me my views on steroids and I said if a person is okay with taking steroids and is doing so under the guidance of a health professional I don't see the issue in doing them to get further ahead in wrestling because it's not a competitive sport and makes guys more marketable. Pretty much I am saying that I don't judge a person for taking steroids as long as they're smart about it. You were the one trying to paint it as me being in favour of it and being selfish in an attempt to try and make me look bad which I very quickly shot down.

In regards to wrestling always being goofy I'd agree to an extent at least in modern times but the comedy was generally (Not always but generally) not really that offensive or insulting to the business. I started watching in like 02-03 and I remember Jericho being a dick to people in a funny way, Austin hazing Bischoff every week in comedy segments and even characters like Jamie Knoble, Nidia and The Hurricane who were funny backstage but weren't silly or funny in the ring. Now in AEW I see guys throwing oil at one another, costume changes midway through a grudge match, characters that make no sense (Why is Jericho suddenly a tough guy again after the past few weeks? Why is Matt Hardy swapping between personalities?).

You haven't seen anyone who is 100% complimentary of the product? Come on...that's a bit dishonest if you ask me. That dude Erik will never say anything bad about AEW and will defend even the stupidest of the stupid, DanielAllen is a guy who spends all of his time in this section arguing about how amazing AEW is with "the haters" and there are a fair few others as well whose names don't come to mind who seemingly will accept everything and excuse anything brought up.

I've never seen The Wood say AEW would die as a matter of fact I've seen him say it'd live because of Khan's wealth.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I never said what you said I did. Please don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> We were discussing Darby Allin, you asked me my views on steroids and I said if a person is okay with taking steroids and is doing so under the guidance of a health professional I don't see the issue in doing them to get further ahead in wrestling because it's not a competitive sport and makes guys more marketable. Pretty much I am saying that I don't judge a person for taking steroids as long as they're smart about it. You were the one trying to paint it as me being in favour of it and being selfish in an attempt to try and make me look bad which I very quickly shot down.
> 
> ...


I've seen both erik and daniel critique the product, but of course you will not see it due to your subjectivity

and yeah, you clearly advocate the use of steroids.i haven't said anything incorrect here. you just repeated yourself. you want guys to use steroids because you dont like small guys on your tv.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> I've seen both erik and daniel critique the product, but of course you will not see it due to your subjectivity
> 
> and yeah, you clearly advocate the use of steroids.i haven't said anything incorrect here. you just repeated yourself. you want guys to use steroids because you dont like small guys on your tv.


Real critiques? Not stuff like "Oh I wasn't fond of the lighting" or "Oh that angle was average". When do those guys (Or even you for that matter?) address the elephants in the AEW room? The flip flopping of characters, the continual goofy shit on TV. the inexperienced and boring midcard talents and all the rest? If Daniel and Erik have addressed the gigantic issues in AEW's TV product I'd love to have that shared with me because I've never seen it.

Again, you are putting words in my mouth. I have said countless times I'm fine with smaller guys wrestling on TV I just like wrestlers who look like they train at the gym. Someone like Jungle Boy is a small guy but he looks like he regularly attends the gym so he's absolutely fine. Don't try and tell me that it wasn't embarrassing this past week on TV seeing the highly decorated Cody Rhodes being taken to his limit athletically by a 5'8 180 pound flabby Joey Janela with not a muscle in sight.

Rhodes went almost 15 minutes with a guy that wouldn't look out of place bagging your groceries at the mall and I have a problem with that and so should you. Again, that's one of those elephants in the AEW room that guys should be talking about but for whatever reason ignore and accept.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Real critiques? Not stuff like "Oh I wasn't fond of the lighting" or "Oh that angle was average". When do those guys (Or even you for that matter?) address the elephants in the AEW room? The flip flopping of characters, the continual goofy shit on TV. the inexperienced and boring midcard talents and all the rest? If Daniel and Erik have addressed the gigantic issues in AEW's TV product I'd love to have that shared with me because I've never seen it.
> 
> Again, you are putting words in my mouth. I have said countless times I'm fine with smaller guys wrestling on TV I just like wrestlers who look like they train at the gym. Someone like Jungle Boy is a small guy but he looks like he regularly attends the gym so he's absolutely fine. Don't try and tell me that it wasn't embarrassing this past week on TV seeing the highly decorated Cody Rhodes being taken to his limit athletically by a 5'8 180 pound flabby Joey Janela with not a muscle in sight.
> 
> Rhodes went almost 15 minutes with a guy that wouldn't look out of place bagging your groceries at the mall and I have a problem with that and so should you. Again, that's one of those elephants in the AEW room that guys should be talking about but for whatever reason ignore and accept.


In other words:


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> In other words:


When you want to have a proper debate I am open to doing so. Posting .gifs is just a waste of everyone's time.

Reality in wrestling shouldn't be taboo.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> When you want to have a proper debate I am open to doing so. Posting .gifs is just a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> Reality in wrestling shouldn't be taboo.


kayfabe is dead
wrestling is the butt of jokes for portraying something that it's not
so turn it around and play to that. 

that's where i am on this whole situation.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> kayfabe is dead
> wrestling is the butt of jokes for portraying something that it's not
> so turn it around and play to that.
> 
> that's where i am on this whole situation.


Kayfabe is dead but as proven by this weeks AEW main event the people still like to see a hard hitting violent and realistic match up. Many people were willing to overlook the Matt Hardy stupidity because of how good the rest of the match was. The match was good because it was taken seriously.

How often do you see threads or anyone going nuts about how great the Best Friends comedy match was? Barely ever. Give the AEW fans something serious though and they eat it up.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kayfabe is dead but as proven by this weeks AEW main event the people still like to see a hard hitting violent and realistic match up. Many people were willing to overlook the Matt Hardy stupidity because of how good the rest of the match was. The match was good because it was taken seriously.
> 
> How often do you see threads or anyone going nuts about how great the Best Friends comedy match was? Barely ever. Give the AEW fans something serious though and they eat it up.


There was nothing realistic about that last match. It is what I expect from 21st century pro-wrestling. Something that's a bit goofy, doesn't take itself too seriously. Look at all the memes created over Guevara being run over.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

AEW_19 said:


> Next week's show is taped so they are going forward with being live every 2 weeks.


Oh right did they film another last night do u think?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You know you all have to much time going on wasting arguing with each other. Some of you need some pussy to chill out 

I have a feeling moving forward each empty arena show will have to keep the vibe of this weeks episode going. I expect but of course hope next weeks is good!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The next time Wardlow does his F10, spinning helicopter toss of a dude off his shoulders, I want commentary to scream "GET TO THE CHOPPA!".


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> kayfabe is dead
> wrestling is the butt of jokes for portraying something that it's not
> so turn it around and play to that.
> 
> that's where i am on this whole situation.


This explains so much


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> This explains so much


meme culture. get with the times


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> This explains so much


It's obviously ingenious; the solution to wrestling numbers reaching an all time low and continuing to dwindle, is to double down on the shit that got it to this point.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> It's obviously ingenious; the solution to wrestling numbers reaching an all time low and continuing to dwindle, is to double down on the shit that got it to this point.


They're laughing with us not at us!


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sammy getting run over by the golf car and Omega's expressions while chasing him was the funniest shit I've seen in wrestling for years.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Error_404 said:


> Sammy getting run over by the golf car and Omega's expressions while chasing him was the funniest shit I've seen in wrestling for years.


Kenny had them Pillman Eyes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> kayfabe is dead
> wrestling is the butt of jokes for portraying something that it's not
> so turn it around and play to that.
> 
> that's where i am on this whole situation.


I kind of see this as the guy in 1995 saying wrestling is silly and goofy and no adult would be a fan. Then within two years it was cool again to be. It CAN be portrayed in a way that can be taken seriously. We all know movies are just acting, but we can take them seriously. There are awesome critically acclaimed movies, and there are dull, dumb insulting your intelligence movies. Wrestling can be both too. I can suspend my disbelief, but not to the point of taking someone like Marko Stunt seriously.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> I kind of see this as the guy in 1995 saying wrestling is silly and goofy and no adult would be a fan. Then within two years it was cool again to be. It CAN be portrayed in a way that can be taken seriously. We all know movies are just acting, but we can take them seriously. There are awesome critically acclaimed movies, and there are dull, dumb insulting your intelligence movies. Wrestling can be both too. I can suspend my disbelief, but not to the point of taking someone like Marko Stunt seriously.


I can't, because the world and wrestling are at two totally different places to 1995 and 1997.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I can't, because the world and wrestling are at two totally different places to 1995 and 1997.


And the world and wrestling in 1995 and 1997 were at totally different places from the 80's too. No one is seriously advocating we go back to exactly what happened when wrestling was on fire. I am simply saying it IS possible for it to be taken seriously again. AEW does a lot to move in that direction, but then they shoot themselves in the foot by including some of the indy garbage. They need to decide what kind of company they want to be. So far, there are too many hands on the booking wheel.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> And the world and wrestling in 1995 and 1997 were at totally different places from the 80's too. No one is seriously advocating we go back to exactly what happened when wrestling was on fire. I am simply saying it IS possible for it to be taken seriously again. AEW does a lot to move in that direction, but then they shoot themselves in the foot by including some of the indy garbage. They need to decide what kind of company they want to be. So far, there are too many hands on the booking wheel.


Whilst the world and wrestling was different from 80s to 90s, wrestling wasnt scorched earth by the late 90s. 

It is now. 

And it wasn't serious in the late 90s anyway so that's a moot point.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Whilst the world and wrestling was different from 80s to 90s, wrestling wasnt scorched earth by the late 90s.
> 
> It is now.
> 
> And it wasn't serious in the late 90s anyway so that's a moot point.


If you do not think it was serious in the late 90's then you either were just were not watching or you want wrestling to be something different than I do. If you want (and I am not saying YOU specifically want this unless you tell me you do) silly and goofy unbelievable stuff like Marko Stunt and middle aged Bucks flipping off things and not selling moves, good for you. But do not call it wrestling. Call it some new word like Professional Gymnastics.

And if you think wrestling has not gone through many scorched earth and boom and bust periods over 100 years, I would say you do not know your history. Many territories hot shotted their way out of popularity and business (look at 1989-1990). It is pretty clear to me that there is a market for a serious product to come back. Many people in AEW are working towards that. The problem is, there is just enough indy trash as well to keep it from growing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> I kind of see this as the guy in 1995 saying wrestling is silly and goofy and no adult would be a fan. Then within two years it was cool again to be. It CAN be portrayed in a way that can be taken seriously. We all know movies are just acting, but we can take them seriously. There are awesome critically acclaimed movies, and there are dull, dumb insulting your intelligence movies. Wrestling can be both too. I can suspend my disbelief, but not to the point of taking someone like Marko Stunt seriously.


but the attitude era was goofy, too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> but the attitude era was goofy, too.


Some of it was, to be sure. But the main event picture was usually solid. I do not remember any twelve year olds getting two counts on Steve Austin or nWo Hogan.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Some of it was, to be sure. But the main event picture was usually solid. I do not remember any twelve year olds getting two counts on Steve Austin or nWo Hogan.


did this ever happen in AEW?

I'm pretty sure a 10 year old won the tag team championships in WWE tho. ye WWE is extra goofy I guess.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> did this ever happen in AEW?
> 
> I'm pretty sure a 10 year old won the tag team championships in WWE tho


Yes, Marko got a two count on Jericho.

Yes, a ten year old won it in today's era, hence my comment on the market for an actual serious product. I am certainly not defending the vast majority of the WWE once Cena showed up until now.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Yes, Marko got a two count on Jericho.
> 
> Yes, a ten year old won it in today's era, hence my comment on the market for an actual serious product.* I am certainly not defending the vast majority of the WWE once Cena showed up until now.*


This will fall on deaf ears I'm afraid.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Yes, Marko got a two count on Jericho.
> 
> Yes, a ten year old won it in today's era, hence my comment on the market for an actual serious product. I am certainly not defending the vast majority of the WWE once Cena showed up until now.


Marko Stunt is 23 years old? A lot of misinformation circulating around this 23 year old man.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Marko Stunt is 23 years old? A lot of misinformation circulating around this 23 year old man.


As you well know he is the SIZE of a twelve year old boy. That is the point. AE WWF or WCW would never have anyone like that anywhere near a main event match in a serious capacity. This is such low hanging fruit they could easily address.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> If you do not think it was serious in the late 90's then you either were just were not watching or you want wrestling to be something different than I do. If you want (and I am not saying YOU specifically want this unless you tell me you do) silly and goofy unbelievable stuff like Marko Stunt and middle aged Bucks flipping off things and not selling moves, good for you. But do not call it wrestling. Call it some new word like Professional Gymnastics.
> 
> And if you think wrestling has not gone through many scorched earth and boom and bust periods over 100 years, I would say you do not know your history. Many territories hot shotted their way out of popularity and business (look at 1989-1990). It is pretty clear to me that there is a market for a serious product to come back. Many people in AEW are working towards that. The problem is, there is just enough indy trash as well to keep it from growing.


I was absolutely around for the Attitude Era. It was cheesy, goofy mixed in with serious tones throughout.

I don't want stuff like Marko Stunt, I've never once praised him, but I've never let his involvement of getting beat up ruin my enjoyment of a show either. Because that's stupid.

But it is wrestling. Maybe it's not the wrestling you remember when you were a nostalgic child but unfortunately for you, it's now wrestling. It's what millions of people tune in to watch across two of the top companies in their country.

To dismiss it is as something else is stupid. That'd be like those growing up through the 70s and 80s dismissing the late 90s and 00s as "not wrestling" because they're going to the top rope and high flying unlike when 'real men' would grapple in their day.

The spectacle of pro wrestling always changes. Ffs, imagine seeing a wrestler do the worm in the late 70s. You can't. But we all fucking lapped it up when Scotty was doing it.

The company has been around for about a year. They are seeing what works and what doesn't. When things haven't worked in the past, they've swiftly got rid of it. They're never going to please everyone. Some people like Marko, some don't. Some like Brodie Lee, some don't. It's about finding that balance or finding a way of pleasing those who don't like a Brodie Lee or a Marko Stunt.

I don't think modern wrestling is for you. Don't worry, it isn't for me either. Hence why I barely watch anymore, certainly not live anyway.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> As you well know he is the SIZE of a twelve year old boy. That is the point. AE WWF or WCW would never have anyone like that anywhere near a main event match in a serious capacity. This is such low hanging fruit they could easily address.


i dont look at 12 year old boys like that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I was absolutely around for the Attitude Era. It was cheesy, goofy mixed in with serious tones throughout.
> 
> I don't want stuff like Marko Stunt, I've never once praised him, but I've never let his involvement of getting beat up ruin my enjoyment of a show either. Because that's stupid.
> 
> ...


I do not let it ruin the show for me, I just criticize the dumb elements for being dumb. If no one gives feedback, a company has no reason to change or address anything.

"But it is wrestling" is such a lame excuse. That line reads to me as it is supposed to be dumb and goofy. It is a built in excuse for many people. And there are not "millions" of people watching now, especially during this plague. There were millions of people watching in the 90's.

I am not dismissing it as stupid, I am calling specific things stupid. Not selling spots or having match psychology IS stupid and it definitely is not wrestling.

I hated the worm when it happened in the 90's and I hate it now. Stuff like that has always been dumb. I criticized it then too. Back then, at least most of the rest of the show was good.

I know the company is new. That is why it is essential to give feedback so they change. Whenever they do something stupid with Marko, we need to call it stupid so they learn. The alternative is to say everything is good and then nothing will change. Is that the world you want? If not, why would you have a problem with criticism?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> i dont look at 12 year old boys like that.


Like what? That they should not be getting wrestling moves in on adults? I agree.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> I do not let it ruin the show for me, I just criticize the dumb elements for being dumb. If no one gives feedback, a company has no reason to change or address anything.
> 
> "But it is wrestling" is such a lame excuse. That line reads to me as it is supposed to be dumb and goofy. It is a built in excuse for many people. And there are not "millions" of people watching now, especially during this plague. There were millions of people watching in the 90's.
> 
> ...


The it's wrestling line I used was a reaction to you saying it wasn't wrestling, not an excuse line as a way of saying what we see is acceptable for being goofy and stupid 

Well, there is. Between the four shows, you get a minimum 2,000,000 viewers. That's millions. 

Not selling spots and psychology has been missing from the majority of wrestling since the 80s. 

But Marko was relatively over everytime he was in television when the audience was there. Are AEW willing to listen to the guys online, usually the ones who don't do anything or pay anything towards the company, or the ones in attendance who regularly cheer him? It's not quite the same as getting rid of the Nightmare group with Brandi (which wasn't over) or moving Marvez off commentary. 

Sure, if Marko starts getting bad reactions to live audiences, no reaction or simply some sort of protest during matches in the form of chanting then I reckon they'd pull him from TV... Yet to happen though because fans seem to like him. 

I don't like Marko, there's more I don't like in the company, but there was also loads of shit I didn't like during every single era of wrestling, but I understood that someone else probably did. I've never watched a single show of wrestling in my 30 years of watching and enjoyed a whole 2 (or 3) hours from first to last minute.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Like what? That they should not be getting wrestling moves in on adults? I agree.


tbf they haven't

marko stunt a trained wrestler, whether you like it or not.

i am CONVINCED those complaining about size have never been in a fight before. sitting behind y'all computers acting tuff lmao


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Oh right did they film another last night do u think?


It was mentioned a couple of weeks ago. Tony was doing a post show discussion on youtube and he was trying to get Britt on but she was going over her match.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> tbf they haven't
> 
> marko stunt a trained wrestler, whether you like it or not.
> 
> i am CONVINCED those complaining about size have never been in a fight before. *sitting behind y'all computers acting tuff lmao*


You don't need to be tough to slap someone like Marko around; any average adult male could do so.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Austin and Rock were goofy as hell. Taker and Kane’s storylines were stupid as hell. Vince McMahon allowing himself to be made a fool in public without firing mf’ers was stupid as hell. HHH/Stephanie McMahon marriage was stupid as hell.

Just admit the Attitude Era was stupid as hell, and we can begin to have a serious conversation. Fact is Marko fucking Stunt isn’t this goddamn big a deal for me to spend fucking weeks discussing his limited fucking involvement in the show. 

Goddamn!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> The it's wrestling line I used was a reaction to you saying it wasn't wrestling, not an excuse line as a way of saying what we see is acceptable for being goofy and stupid
> 
> Well, there is. Between the four shows, you get a minimum 2,000,000 viewers. That's millions.


Not really. There is substantial overlap between the shows. Either way it is WAY down from what it was. That is 99% because of WWE.



Erik. said:


> Not selling spots and psychology has been missing from the majority of wrestling since the 80s.


Not to this degree. You did not have spam finishers or guys flipping around after double super kicks before this. There was less selling and less psychology, but not the abandonment of it all together until the Bucks and their ilk.



Erik. said:


> But Marko was relatively over everytime he was in television when the audience was there. Are AEW willing to listen to the guys online, usually the ones who don't do anything or pay anything towards the company, or the ones in attendance who regularly cheer him? It's not quite the same as getting rid of the Nightmare group with Brandi (which wasn't over) or moving Marvez off commentary.
> 
> Sure, if Marko starts getting bad reactions to live audiences, no reaction or simply some sort of protest during matches in the form of chanting then I reckon they'd pull him from TV... Yet to happen though because fans seem to like him.


He gets the Hornswoggle attraction local audience pop. Does NOTHING for the viewing audience. Hopefully they listen to the larger viewing audience in order to grow and not the hardcore hundreds at the events who will cheer anything they do.



Erik. said:


> I don't like Marko, there's more I don't like in the company, but there was also loads of shit I didn't like during every single era of wrestling, but I understood that someone else probably did. I've never watched a single show of wrestling in my 30 years of watching and enjoyed a whole 2 (or 3) hours from first to last minute.


I agree with that statement. I have often said on here to people that they could go back to their favorite episode of Nitro or RAW back in the day or Midsouth or whatever and there would be at least one dumb thing on that show. It is about momentum and improving the product. Hopefully AEW continues to.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, it's clear that Marko is living in peoples heads. It's silly considering he really isn't all that involved on the show. Nothing really to be overly serious and obsessive about.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Austin and Rock were goofy as hell. Taker and Kane’s storylines were stupid as hell. Vince McMahon allowing himself to be made a fool in public without firing mf’ers was stupid as hell. HHH/Stephanie McMahon marriage was stupid as hell.
> 
> Just admit the Attitude Era was stupid as hell, and we can begin to have a serious conversation. Fact is Marko fucking Stunt isn’t this goddamn big a deal for me to spend fucking weeks discussing his limited fucking involvement in the show.
> 
> Goddamn!


Plenty of stuff was goofy and was criticized then. Austin and especially Rock did comedy, but not smack yourself in the face goofy stuff every week. Plenty of it was serious and entertaining. You did not have people the size of kids being taken as serious threats. There were a ton more fans then too and were proud to admit they were fans and wear Austin and Rock shirts as adults. Who would show up to high school today wearing a Bucks or Marko shirt and not end up getting laughed at and stuffed in a locker?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

When Marko comes on, I pick up my phone, dick off on social media, and wait for it to end.

But I also do the same for some of Cody’s illogical, completely out of place “try hard” spots. Does that mean there isn’t a place for Cody’s weird as hell run-up-the-rope-into-a-cutter move that is clunky as hell and absolutely incapable of landing that move without clear assistance from the one taking the bump?

No. It means that, just like with the Attitude Era, wrestling has a lot of dumb shit that I don’t enjoy, but someone fucking does.

And fuck anyone who tells others what they should and should not like. Fuck anyone that says something they don’t like should NOT be on TV. Lot of goddamn people said WCW shouldn’t be on TV, shouldn’t compete with WCW, and that basically drove me away from the industry for 2 fucking decades, because NONE OF IT WAS THE STYLE OF WRESTLING THAT I ENJOYED!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> tbf they haven't
> 
> marko stunt a trained wrestler, whether you like it or not.
> 
> i am CONVINCED those complaining about size have never been in a fight before. sitting behind y'all computers acting tuff lmao


Oh no? Lucha Brothers did not sell moves for him? Jericho did not take a two count.

Look, I agree that the Marko stuff is a bit overblown, and to be honest I hate talking or thinking about him. I just find anyone actually defending his existence to be living in a different universe than I do. We should all be able to say Marko is dumb and unimportant and move on.

It is not just about height, it is about overall size and training too. Mysterio is small, but he is built and looks like an actual athlete. Marko is the size of a child, built like a child, and would never win an actual fight with anyone, ever.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Plenty of stuff was goofy and was criticized then. Austin and especially Rock did comedy, but not smack yourself in the face goffy stuff every week. Plenty of it was serious and entertaining. You did not have people the size of kids being taken as serious threats. There were a ton more fans then too and were proud to admit they were fans and wear Austin and Rock shirts as adults. Who would show up to high school today wearing a Bucks or Marko shirt and not end up getting laughed at and stuffed in a locker?


And there were plenty fucking crying about Orange Cassidy as well. I bit my tongue as much as I could, but my goddamn son loves Orange Cassidy. Why should I shit all over Cassidy and steal my son’s favorite moments of the show? I simply tuned out until I couldn’t help but begin to see and enjoy the humor.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> When Marko comes on, I pick up my phone, dick off on social media, and wait for it to end.
> 
> But I also do the same for some of Cody’s illogical, completely out of place “try hard” spots. Does that mean there isn’t a place for Cody’s weird as hell run-up-the-rope-into-a-cutter move that is clunky as hell and absolutely incapable of landing that move without clear assistance from the one taking the bump?
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Cena drove me away for years. Marko is not going to drive me away unless they make him champ. It is just dumb and offensive. I totally get many things that I do not enjoy others do. But there are a couple things I cannot possibly understand. Marko and Joey Ryan are pretty much the two things in wrestling I cannot understand at all why anyone would enjoy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And there were plenty fucking crying about Orange Cassidy as well. I bit my tongue as much as I could, but my goddamn son loves Orange Cassidy. Why should I shit all over Cassidy and steal my son’s favorite moments of the show? I simply tuned out until I couldn’t help but begin to see and enjoy the humor.


I guess for me I look at posting on an online forum as very different than going up to a kid or someone who is a fan and yelling at them or shitting on what they like. On here, it is just about venting and discussing. I find OC dumb, but I can at least understand why some people might like him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Fair enough. Cena drove me away for years. Marko is not going to drive me away unless they make him champ. It is just dumb and offensive. I totally get many things that I do not enjoy others do. But there are a couple things I cannot possibly understand. Marko and Joey Ryan are pretty much the two things in wrestling I cannot understand at all why anyone would enjoy.


Cool. That’s all I’m saying. I think both of those two are stupid as shit as well. I don’t know why anyone would enjoy watching them, but it has been clear to me since 2001 that I have a very different opinion of what makes for a good wrestling show.

I’m not narcissistic enough to believe that others aren’t allowed to enjoy the stupid *******, beer swigging bald-headed white guy kicking his boss’s ass that I knew was a mockery of and insulting to the common blue collar working American.

But please stfu about Marko fucking Stunt. Let someone enjoy what they enjoy. Let those others not enjoy what they don’t enjoy. Just stop trying to tell everyone what is and isn’t “wrestling”. We all have different views of what that fucking word constitutes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Cool. That’s all I’m saying. I think both of those two are stupid as shit as well. I don’t know why anyone would enjoy watching them, but it has been clear to me since 2001 that I have a very different opinion of what makes for a good wrestling show.
> 
> I’m not narcissistic enough to believe that others aren’t allowed to enjoy the stupid *******, beer swigging bald-headed white guy kicking his boss’s ass that I knew was a mockery of and insulting to the common blue collar working American.
> 
> But please stfu about Marko fucking Stunt. Let someone enjoy what they enjoy. Let those others not enjoy what they don’t enjoy. Just stop trying to tell everyone what is and isn’t “wrestling”. We all have different views of what that fucking word constitutes.


On a wrestling forum, I am going to discuss the shows I watch. That is what this place is for. If I find something dumb, I am going to say so. You do so as well, especially with Cody. So, if they do something dumb with Marko on a future show, I will comment on it. Why else have a forum?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I find a lot of it dumb as hell, bitch about it the night I watch it, and that is usually the end of it. I’m not going to spend days on end crying around about it. Especially not for someone with as little involvement as Marko Stunt.

It’s akin to those bitching about Sonny Kiss. We know exactly why no one wants Kiss on the show. But guess what? There is someone out there dying to feel like there is a character on wrestling they can relate to. You’ve got some posters on here openly calling Omega a “queer” as if they just landed here from 1985.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> On a wrestling forum, I am going to discuss the shows I watch. That is what this place is for. If I find something dumb, I am going to say so. You do so as well, especially with Cody. So, if they do something dumb with Marko on a future show, I will comment on it. Why else have a forum?


I am all for the commenting on what we like and dislike. This isn’t aimed at the negative crowd, but the all positive crowd as well. There is no way in hell any of you believe Marko Stunt is this important to the show to spend weeks on end arguing his presence, whether positivelY or negatively.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I find a lot of it dumb as hell, bitch about it the night I watch it, and that is usually the end of it. I’m not going to spend days on end crying around about it. Especially not for someone with as little involvement as Marko Stunt.
> 
> It’s akin to those bitching about Sonny Kiss. We know exactly why no one wants Kiss on the show. But guess what? There is someone out there dying to feel like there is a character on wrestling they can relate to. You’ve got some posters on here openly calling Omega a “queer” as if they just landed here from 1985.


Yeah, most of the criticism is in the live thread and then I forget about it. But Meltzer comparing Marko to Rey Mysterio and some people on here defending him crossed a bit of a line for me. It needed to be addressed. I hope I never feel the need to talk about him outside of the live thread again.

I have not seen threads saying that about Omega, but I do not doubt you. I just see Kenny as a midcard guy who looks like a real wrestler because that is how AEW has presented him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, most of the criticism is in the live thread and then I forget about it. But Meltzer comparing Marko to Rey Mysterio and some people on here defending him crossed a bit of a line for me. It needed to be addressed. I hope I never feel the need to talk about him outside of the live thread again.
> 
> I have not seen threads saying that about Omega, but I do not doubt you. I just see Kenny as a midcard guy who looks like a real wrestler because that is how AEW has presented him.


My rant wasn’t directed at you really. Just the general consensus. I don’t see how anyone can care about Marko Stunt, good or bad, enough to argue this long and fervently. That’s all.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> It’s akin to those bitching about Sonny Kiss. We know exactly why no one wants Kiss on the show.


I don't really think that's fair; personally, I could not care less what the guy's sexuality is, I simply don't think he's any good. I was a fan of Kanyon who was gay, Jake Atlas is gay and a guy I think is talented, Effy is a pretty decent talent and he too is gay. I don't think it's fair to assume that of people right out of the gate (not to say that isn't some people's reason, but its not mine). Besides, I don't see how someone coming out and pulling someone's face into their ass is doing the community any favors.

That's all I'm going to say regarding that, because this is a rabbit hole I do not want to go down.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

"not smack yourself in the face goofy stuff"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I know that isn’t the reason for you, but I don’t find fault in there being characters for everyone to connect with and relate to.

And not related to his sexual preference, but you brought him up and I haven’t heard about him in a long while...The Innovator of Offense, CHAMPAGNE KANYON!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Oh no? Lucha Brothers did not sell moves for him? Jericho did not take a two moves


none of these guys have sold a 14 year old’s offence. Must be watching a different show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pentagon sold an arm drag, a head scissors, or something from Marko when Stunt was filling in for Luchasaurus.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> none of these guys have sold a 14 year old’s offence. Must be watching a different show.


You must not have seen the match with the Lucha Brothers then.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> You must not have seen the match with the Lucha Brothers then.


I’m confused. Marko Stunt is a 23 year old trained wrestler. You must have your wires mixed up. I don’t recall any 14 year old wrestling in AEW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> but the attitude era was goofy, too.


It was also many other things such as edgy, funny, entertaining, had some really great characters. Whereas AEW is just goofy for the sake of being goofy.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> did this ever happen in AEW?
> 
> I'm pretty sure a 10 year old won the tag team championships in WWE tho. ye WWE is extra goofy I guess.


I don't understand your thought process thinking this was helping your argument. We are all tired of goofy modern WWE. We don't want AEW to be the same.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Like what? That they should not be getting wrestling moves in on adults? I agree.


He was attempting to imply something there. The guy is a troll


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> When Marko comes on, I pick up my phone, dick off on social media, and wait for it to end.
> 
> But I also do the same for some of Cody’s illogical, completely out of place “try hard” spots. Does that mean there isn’t a place for Cody’s weird as hell run-up-the-rope-into-a-cutter move that is clunky as hell and absolutely incapable of landing that move without clear assistance from the one taking the bump?
> 
> ...


I'm not going to sit down to watch a two hour wrestling show and dick around on my phone for half of that show because half of it is shit. I'm also not convinced that the people on here defending Stunt are actual fans of his. They are reveling in the fact that people don't like him. Erik posted in the Jericho VS Pineapple Pete thread implying he was excited for the salt. They are trolls. The Stunt conversation ends if they don't complain about our criticisms and agree he isn't the best option for a jobber. 

Also you have an irrational hatred of the attitude era, which is fine by the way. It was goofy but there were some great story lines and they did a lot right. The two products are barely comparable but in saying that, WWE has been fair game to criticize for 30 years plus. Any criticism AEW has ever had has been met with accusations of bias and trolling on this forum. My dumb ass has already put a couple of hundred dollars and a shit load of effort into this company in the hope that it would be something different so I'm going to express my opinion. 

Also honestly, I don't give a shit if something dumb happens in wrestling. It's when it unnecessarily affects the wrestlers I like that I get pissed. Most of this stuff didn't need to happen at all. There were always better options.
A Boy and His Dinosaur being brought down by having Marko Stunt floss in front of them. Not necessary
Brodie Lee having to feud with Marko Stunt when beating an adult sized human would make him look better. Not necessary
Chris Jericho having to sell numerous near falls from Marko Stunt. Not necessary
Darby Allin bragging about taking advantage of drug addicts for his own entertainment. Not necessary
Jon Moxley beating PAC with one eye. Not necessary
Kenny Omega wrestling a comedy match where Nakazawa throws his underwear in his face. Not necessary
Lance Archer destroying Marko Stunt only for him to show up the next week (Same day because they were recorded) like nothing happened. Not necessary
MJF being left off TV for weeks when he could just record promos at home, which he eventually did proving it was possible in the first place. Also acting like a chickenshit heel, acting scared of Jungle Boy with Wardlow in his corner. Not necessary
Hangman picking up major steam and then being left off TV when he also could be doing exactly what MJF did. Not necessary
Lucha Bros losing to fucking everyone. Not necessary
Nobody is even able to explain the whole Britt Baker/Tony Schiavone friendship literally one week after she berated him with insults they were acting like friends. Not necessary


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> I'm not going to sit down to watch a two hour wrestling show and dick around on my phone for half of that show because half of it is shit. I'm also not convinced that the people on here defending Stunt are actual fans of his. They are reveling in the fact that people don't like him. Erik posted in the Jericho VS Pineapple Pete thread implying he was excited for the salt. They are trolls. The Stunt conversation ends if they don't complain about our criticisms and agree he isn't the best option for a jobber.
> 
> Also you have an irrational hatred of the attitude era, which is fine by the way. It was goofy but there were some great story lines and they did a lot right. The two products are barely comparable but in saying that, WWE has been fair game to criticize for 30 years plus. Any criticism AEW has ever had has been met with accusations of bias and trolling on this forum. My dumb ass has already put a couple of hundred dollars and a shit load of effort into this company in the hope that it would be something different so I'm going to express my opinion.
> 
> ...


Be prepared for the 'it's still real to me damnit' gif.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Just watched the falls count anywhere match for a second time. Great stuff but it definitely didn't need the addition of baseball bat/steel pipe, Sammy finding money in the ATM, Matt changing gear and Excalibur laughing all the time.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Be prepared for the 'it's still real to me damnit' gif.


They've played their hand. We all know they are trolling at this point. The fact that they don't take this stuff seriously means we shouldn't take their opinions seriously either.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> But Marko was relatively over everytime he was in television when the audience was there. Are AEW willing to listen to the guys online, usually the ones who don't do anything or pay anything towards the company, or the ones in attendance who regularly cheer him? It's not quite the same as getting rid of the Nightmare group with Brandi (which wasn't over) or moving Marvez off commentary.
> 
> Sure, if Marko starts getting bad reactions to live audiences, no reaction or simply some sort of protest during matches in the form of chanting then I reckon they'd pull him from TV... Yet to happen though because fans seem to like him.
> 
> I don't like Marko, there's more I don't like in the company, but there was also loads of shit I didn't like during every single era of wrestling, but I understood that someone else probably did. I've never watched a single show of wrestling in my 30 years of watching and enjoyed a whole 2 (or 3) hours from first to last minute.


Plenty of guys get awesome reactions but aren't best for business. For example, in the WWF Mae Young and Moolah always got a massive reaction from the crowd does that mean they should be going one on one with The Rock or Stone Cold and getting near falls on them? Of course not.

TNA had Monty Brown and the people were begging for a title run claiming Monty was buried in January 2005 by Jarrett in a title match. Fact was Monty was over with one part of the TNA audience but TNA was national at the time and had to take that into account.

AEW is similar to the TNA circumstance. Yeah, Marko gets a nice reaction in front of the hardcore AEW fans who cheer absolutely everything and would applaud and yahoo at Omega taking a piss in the middle of the ring but has any thought been given to how many people Marko (And people like him, I won't just pick on him) have made tune out? I've seen a couple of times on here guys posting what their non wrestling fan partners think about Marko when he comes to the ring "Does the little kid wrestle?!"



optikk sucks said:


> tbf they haven't
> 
> marko stunt a trained wrestler, whether you like it or not.
> 
> i am CONVINCED those complaining about size have never been in a fight before. sitting behind y'all computers acting tuff lmao


I haven't been in a fight since I was 16 so maybe you don't count that but me and a friend got into a fight and he was maybe 20-30 kilos heavier than me (I was a small kid and he was a fat kid). Not afraid to admit that he easily won the fight and embarrassed me due to his sheer size advantage.

For those curious I went in and attempted to bring him down and he just put me in a side headlock whilst I desperately flailed my arms trying to get him away from me. That same fat kid won a couple other fights with the same method as well so size certainly does matter especially if we're trying to project that Stunt and his opponent are two trained and experienced fighters.



optikk sucks said:


> "not smack yourself in the face goofy stuff"


So this was one episode of Smackdown in 2001 I believe and lead to so much. McMahon was upset after being attacked and embarrassed by Booker T on RAW so Austin brought in a guitar and sang for him in an attempt to cheer him up. It was an angle used to show that Austin had gone soft and a few weeks later on TV as Vince desperately tried to convince Stone Cold to be the "old rattlesnake" he brought it up saying "I don't need the Austin that sings to me or gives me hugs"

So yes, they did do something comedic but it contributed to a much larger story line (The biggest at the time) and was a massive factor in a swerve (Austin mentioned the key reason for him leaving because he was unappreciated). Compare that to Matt Hardy randomly changing his clothes on TV which never goes anywhere despite being in the company for more than a month and it's hard to make the comparison.



Cult03 said:


> He was attempting to imply something there. The guy is a troll


I don't buy into him being a troll.

I was in the TNA section a few weeks ago going back to the January 4th, 2010 time period because I'm a history wrestling buff and these forums are great to go back and get all the information/rumours from the time. Anyway, Optikk was in there doing the same shtick he does now talking about "WWE fan boys" wanting to hate on TNA and blindly defending everything TNA was doing even the stuff that is looked back on as being absolutely ridiculous. Was pretty surprising.

Obviously with the Marko stuff he is playing it up and trolling but his general praise for AEW and unwillingness to see things from the opposing side is something that has been going on for at least 10 years.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't buy into him being a troll.
> 
> I was in the TNA section a few weeks ago going back to the January 4th, 2010 time period because I'm a history wrestling buff and these forums are great to go back and get all the information/rumours from the time. Anyway, Optikk was in there doing the same shtick he does now talking about "WWE fan boys" wanting to hate on TNA and blindly defending everything TNA was doing even the stuff that is looked back on as being absolutely ridiculous. Was pretty surprising.
> 
> Obviously with the Marko stuff he is playing it up and trolling but his general praise for AEW and unwillingness to see things from the opposing side is something that has been going on for at least 10 years.


I don't think he started as a troll but he certainly has become one lately


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I'm not going to sit down to watch a two hour wrestling show and dick around on my phone for half of that show because half of it is shit. I'm also not convinced that the people on here defending Stunt are actual fans of his. They are reveling in the fact that people don't like him. Erik posted in the Jericho VS Pineapple Pete thread implying he was excited for the salt. They are trolls. The Stunt conversation ends if they don't complain about our criticisms and agree he isn't the best option for a jobber.
> 
> Also you have an irrational hatred of the attitude era, which is fine by the way. It was goofy but there were some great story lines and they did a lot right. The two products are barely comparable but in saying that, WWE has been fair game to criticize for 30 years plus. Any criticism AEW has ever had has been met with accusations of bias and trolling on this forum. My dumb ass has already put a couple of hundred dollars and a shit load of effort into this company in the hope that it would be something different so I'm going to express my opinion.
> 
> ...


No, I’m sure you thought the Attitude Era was great. Being a kid growing up in rural America, Austin was portrayed in such ridiculous connotations that I felt attacked as a 14 yr old kid living in the sticks. Of course my dad, grandpa, and every other male I knew found relatability and connection, but I simply found it to be a subtle mockery of my people.

And that is just Austin. The face of that era. This doesn’t address Kane and Undertaker, Mae Young, HHH and Shawn acting like teenage kids, etc. The most goddamn believable thing for me was Mick Foley having taken too many shots to the dome that he was talking to a sock. THAT was believable.

But that is just for me. I accept that millions disagreed with me and killed my preferred show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Plenty of guys get awesome reactions but aren't best for business. For example, in the WWF Mae Young and Moolah always got a massive reaction from the crowd does that mean they should be going one on one with The Rock or Stone Cold and getting near falls on them? Of course not.
> 
> TNA had Monty Brown and the people were begging for a title run claiming Monty was buried in January 2005 by Jarrett in a title match. Fact was Monty was over with one part of the TNA audience but TNA was national at the time and had to take that into account.
> 
> ...


I wasn’t even watching TNA regularly at this point lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finished off this week's AEW, man AEW know how to do a show during this pandemic.

Having wreslers in the crowd infinitely lifts shows, loved the main event tonight and the story line/feud progression was good. Inner Circle are entertaining af and IMO the best faction in wrestling atm.

Definitely will have to start watching weekly again.

Sammy is definitely going to be a star, he just needs to bulk up and he's one of the best young prospects along with MJF and Dream.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Edit;


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ace said:


> Finished off this week's AEW, man AEW know how to do a show during this pandemic.
> 
> Having wreslers in the crowd infinitely lifts shows, loved the main event tonight and the story line/feud progression was good. Inner Circle are entertaining af and IMO the best faction in wrestling atm.
> 
> ...


it Has been by far the best show since the pandemic. They are having a really good 2020.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

How long has Cody had a speech impediment? I just don't remember WWE Cody speaking with such a pronounced lisp.


----------

